# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բնապահպանություն >  Դելֆինարիու՞մ... Հայաստանու՞մ...

## Ֆրեյա

Լսել եք այսպիսի լուրեր՞. Երևանում, Կոմիտասի անվան այգու տարծքում պատրաստվում են կառուցել Դելֆինարիում։ ՄԻանգամից մի քանի կետերով ապշում եմ։  :Shok: 

Բնական խոշոր ջրային ռեսուրսներ /ծով, օվկիանոս/ քաղաքի համար, որը գտնվում է կիսաանապատային կլիմայական գոտում, ցամաքային է,  սա աբսուրդային մտահղացում է։ 

Հիմնականում դելֆինարիումներ կան ծովափնյա քաղաքներում՝ կրում են ատրակցիոնի բնույթ։
Օվկիանոսի ափերին էլ կան, ունեն գիտահետազոտական նպատակ, որոշ դեպքերում դելֆիններին օգտագործում են հիվանդ երեխաների հոգեբանական թերապիայի մեջ։ 

Պատկերացնել, որ այս մի կտոր չոր ու ցամաք հող տեղափոխելու են դելֆիններ, հարց է՝ ինչպես են պահելու նրանց բնական ջրից հեռու, արհեստական պայմաններում, առանց թարմ սննդի, ուղղակի վայրենություն է հիշեցնում։

Հարցը կարծես թե նոր է, սա պեղեցի համացանցից, ամսաթիվը՝ 2010թ. սեպտեմբերի 30նն է։ Քանի չեն սկսել շենքերը դնել ու այգին ավիրել, առաջարկում եմ հետաքրքրվել ու նախօրոք լանխել այս վայրենությունը։




> Էկոլոգիական հասարակական դաշինքը ստորագրահավաք է կազմակերպում Երեւանի քաղաքապետ Գագիկ Բեգլարյանին ուղղված գրավոր դիմումի համար, որով պահանջվում է հետ կանչել Կոմիտասի անվան այգում դելֆինարիա կառուցելու որոշումը: Դաշինքի անդամներն անհանգստացած են այդպիսի նուրբ էակների ճակատագրով, ինչպիսին դելֆիններն են: «Հանրությունը չունի ոչ մի պաշտոնական տեղեկատվություն (հասարակական լսումներ, փաստաթղթեր) դելֆինների շահագործման եւ դելֆինարիի կառուցման մասին »,- նշված է դիմումում: 
> 
> Նամակում նաեւ նշված է, որ « Պանթեոնը իրենից ներկայացնում է ազգային արժեք, որտեղ մարդիկ գալիս են հարգելու ազգի նվիրյալների հիշատակը: Կառուցել այստեղ Դելֆինարի, որը զվարճանքի վայր է` ուղղակի անընդունելի է մեզ համար»: 
> 
> Նամակով պահանջվում են մի շարք փաստաթղթեր, որոնք թույլատրում են այդ նախագծի իրականացումը, եւ մասնավորապես, հասարակական լսումների արձանագրությունը:


Աղբյուրը՝ Էկոլուր

----------


## Ձայնալար

ԻՀԿ, եթե այգու կանաչի հաշվին չլինի, մնացածը նորմալ ա: Պանթեոնից էլ ահագին հեռու ա:

----------

davidus (04.10.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Բգ ջան, էդ կենդանիներին հատուկ խնամք ա պետք։ Նույնիսկ էնպես են սարքում ակվարիումները, որ պարբերաբար կենդանիներին բաց են թողնում առանձնեցված ցանցապատ տեղ օվկիանոսի մեջ, որ ազատ ջրերում լողան։

Պատկերացնում ես, որ էս անապատում դելֆին պահեն՞

սկի կենդանաբանականում փիղ չեն կարողանում պահեն... ուր մնաց դելֆին...

----------

Sagittarius (04.10.2010), VisTolog (04.10.2010), Հայուհի (04.10.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Աղբյուրը՝ Էկոլուր


Դեզինֆորմացիան խայտառակ բանա, ամոթ ա, չեն էլ ամաչում:  :Angry2: 

Պանթեոնից ահագին հեռու է, կառուցվում է համարյա զիբիլանոցի տեղում, ուր քանդած կարուսելների մնացորդներն էին թափված, ծառերին էլ ոնց որ ձեռք չեն տվել: Կենդանիների խնամքն էլ իրականացնելու են հենց ուկրաինացիները, ովքեր և կառուցում են դելֆինարիումը: Եթե հանձն են առել, որ կսպասարկեն, թող անեն, Երևանից հասնում ա ֆինանսավորումը, էդ կանեն, մնացածի հետ մերոնք գործ դժվար թե ունենան:

----------

My World My Space (04.10.2010), VisTolog (04.10.2010), Yellow Raven (05.10.2010), Լեո (06.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (04.10.2010)

----------


## bagursa

(Բնական խոշոր ջրային ռեսուրսներ /ծով, օվկիանոս/ քաղաքի համար, որը գտնվում է կիսաանապատային կլիմայական գոտում, ցամաքային է, սա աբսուրդային մտահղացում է։ 

Պատկերացնել, որ այս մի կտոր չոր ու ցամաք հող տեղափոխելու են դելֆիններ, հարց է՝ ինչպես են պահելու նրանց բնական ջրից հեռու, արհեստական պայմաններում, առանց թարմ սննդի, ուղղակի վայրենություն է հիշեցնում։) 

Ես համամիտ եմ Ձեր հետ: Դելֆինարիում եթե պետք է կառուցվի ապա ոչ Երևանում:
Ուղղակի Երևանի ջրի պաշարն եմ ափսոսում:

----------


## Sagittarius

կատարյալ ապուշություն, ազգը լրիվ դեգրադացվում ա :Angry2:  բուրժույսկի ռուսաստանին ոչ մի բանով չեն ուզում զիճել, 

խոսքեր չունեմ  :Sad:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Որպես բիզնես ծրագիր թափելու բան է ու արդյունավետ չի լինելու։ Համ հսկայական քանակներով ջուր է պետք գալու, համ սպասարկումն է շատ թանկ լինելու, հսկայական գումարներ ա վատնելու քաղաքապետարանը այդ կառույցի վրա։ Փոխանակ դելֆինարիում կառուցեն, մի հատ թող քաղաքի կանաչապատմամբ զբաղվեն։ 

Ասենք թե բոլոր քաղաքացիները մեկ անգամ այցելեցին, հետո՞  Մի այնպիսի տուրիստական կենտրոն էլ չենք, որ ասես տուրիստների հաշվին կգոյատևի։
Իսկ եթե մտածում են, որ տուրիստ կարող են հետաքրքրել դրանով, ապա դա ուղղակի աբսուրդ է։ Դժվար թե մի մարդ վեր կենա գա Հայաստան զուտ դելֆին նայելու համար։ Դելֆինարիում կա համարյա թե բոլոր ծովափնյա մեծ հանգստավայրերում, օվկիանոսին ու ծովին հարող քաղաքներում։
 Շուտով Բատումում էլ են կառուցելու դելֆինարիում ու հսկայական ակվարիումներ ծովափին՝ ծովի ջրով սնվող, բոլոր հանգստացողները կնախընտրեն այնտեղ գնալ։ Շատ որ չլինի, արդեն իսկ մի մրցակից ունի Հայկական դելֆինարիումը, որին խայտառակ ձևով զիջում է։ Ինչին են հույսները դրել՞ 


Հետաքրքիր է բացատրություններ լսել։ Միայն զվարճանքի վայր է լինելու, թե էլի մի նպատակի ծառաելու է։

----------


## My World My Space

> Աղբյուրը՝ Էկոլուր


Ամոթն էլ լավ բան ա...., էնքան էն ծառափրկության մարմաջով տարվել, որ քիչ ա մնում սրբի անուն  հանեն.... Ծառապաշտպան սրբերի միասնություն....

Էդ ուր էին էդ սրբերը, որ Լենինգրադյան, Շիրազի  և Սեբաստիա փողոցների հատման մասում մեկի Օբեկտի համար 18 հատ կաղնի հատվեց, օրը ցերեկով... թե փողը նախօրոք էին վերցրել....

ԻՄՀԿ Դելֆինարիայի համար 10 հատ ծառ զոհել արժի, քանի որ էրեխեքի համար ա արվում, ու եթե ամեն մեկին ստիպեն որ մի ծառ քիչ կտրի, 1,5 միլիոն երևանցիներն իրավունքն ունեն 10 ծառ զոհեն իրանց էրեխեքի համար:

Իսկ էստեղ նույնիսկ ծառահատման խնդիր չկա, էկել քթները խոթել են.... կամ նույնիսկ տեսել եք ըտեղի ծառերը, 90 ականների կտրված ծառերի քոտուկներից մի քանի մացառ էր դուս էկել, ետ ա.....

----------

davidus (04.10.2010), V!k (04.10.2010), Whyspher Whisper (08.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (04.10.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ամոթն էլ լավ բան ա...., էնքան էն ծառափրկության մարմաջով տարվել, որ քիչ ա մնում սրբի անուն  հանեն.... Ծառապաշտպան սրբերի միասնություն....
> 
> Էդ ուր էին էդ սրբերը, որ Լենինգրադյան, Շիրազի  և Սեբաստիա փողոցների հատման մասում մեկի Օբեկտի համար 18 հատ կաղնի հատվեց, օրը ցերեկով... թե փողը նախօրոք էին վերցրել....
> 
> ԻՄՀԿ Դելֆինարիայի համար 10 հատ ծառ զոհել արժի, քանի որ էրեխեքի համար ա արվում, ու եթե ամեն մեկին ստիպեն որ մի ծառ քիչ կտրի, 1,5 *Մի չափազանցրա, շատ–շատ 5 հարյուր հազար լինի...*  միլիոն երևանցիներն իրավունքն ունեն 10 ծառ զոհեն իրանց էրեխեքի համար:
> 
> Իսկ էստեղ նույնիսկ ծառահատման խնդիր չկա, էկել քթները խոթել են.... կամ նույնիսկ տեսել եք ըտեղի ծառերը, 90 ականների կտրված ծառերի քոտուկներից մի քանի մացառ էր դուս էկել, ետ ա.....


Հով, քո ծանոթներից մեկն ա սարքողը՞  :Jpit: 

Իհարկե, մի տեղ հենց սուրբ երեխեքի անուն ես տալիս, բոլորը հալվում են։

Ինչ կապ ունի երեխեն... երեխուդ տար Բատումի, Անտալիայի, Սոչիի դելֆինարիումը, եթե էդքան շատ ես ուզում երեխուդ էդ բարիքից էլ չկտրել... Էդ դելֆինները ք..ը չեն ընկել, ինչ ա թե հայ երեխաները պետք ա դելֆին տեսնեին։ Դա ոչ ՀԱՑ ա, ոչ Ջուր ա, ոչ էլ պեսոկ ու կարագ ա, որ երեխեքիդ կտրում ես...

 Թող ծով ունենայինք, կունենայինք... դա ուղղակի դաժանություն ա, բերել դելֆիններին արհեստական ջեռուցման ու արհեստական ջրի ակվարիումում պահելը...
Իսկ որ ինքը կեղտոտ օդ ա շնչում, որովհետև քաղաքապետդ ծառ չի տնկում, էդ հեչ...

----------


## My World My Space

> Հով, քո ծանոթներից մեկն ա սարքողը՞ 
> 
> Իհարկե, մի տեղ հենց սուրբ երեխեքի անուն ես տալիս, բոլորը հալվում են։
> 
> Ինչ կապ ունի երեխեն... երեխուդ տար Բատումի, Անտալիայի, Սոչիի դելֆինարիումը, եթե էդքան շատ ես ուզում երեխուդ էդ բարիքից էլ չկտրել... Էդ դելֆինները ք..ը չեն ընկել, ինչ ա թե հայ երեխաները պետք ա դելֆին տեսնեին։ Թող ծով ունենայինք, կունենայինք... դա ուղղակի դաժանություն ա, բերել դելֆիններին արհեստական ջեռուցման ու արհեստական ջրի ակվարիումում պահելը...
> Իսկ որ ինքը կեղտոտ օդ ա շնչում, որովհետև քաղաքապետդ ծառ չի տնկում, էդ հեչ...


Հորս արև հենց հիմի էն չունեցած երխեքիս տանում եմ, չէ մանկատան էրեխեքին կտաբնեմ, ծախսն էլ քո վրա..... համեմատելու բան գտար.... բաղդադում էլ խուրմա շատ կա, գնամ ընդեղից առնե՞մ....
Ծառերն էլ քաղաքապետՍ չի տնգում, արի ես ու դու տնգենք իրանց հիշատակի համար, ի՞նչ ա էղել....

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Արի տնգենք, խնդիր չկա։ Իրանք թող հարկերը հավաքեն աջ ու ձախ ծախսեն, մենք էլ ծառ տնկենք  :Smile:  Էլի խնդիր չկա, մեր համար ենք անում... 
Բայց դելֆինը էն առաջին անհրաժեշտության կարիքը չի, որ պետք ա լինի։

Թող էդ էլ չտեսնեն, ով ասեց, որ պետք ա պարտադիր դելֆին տեսնեն։

Ընդհանրապես նպատակահարմար եւ արդյունավետ չի Հայաստանում դելֆինարիում ունենալը/պահելը/շահագործելը։

----------


## My World My Space

> Շուտով Բատումում էլ են կառուցելու դելֆինարիում ու հսկայական ակվարիումներ ծովափին՝ ծովի ջրով սնվող, բոլոր հանգստացողները կնախընտրեն այնտեղ գնալ։ Շատ որ չլինի, արդեն իսկ մի մրցակից ունի Հայկական դելֆինարիումը, որին խայտառակ ձևով զիջում է։ Ինչին են հույսները դրել՞


էկեք Հայաստանում գինի ու կոնյակ էլ չարտադրենք, Սևանն էլ ցամաքացնենք, մեկ ա Վրաստանը մեզ կանկուրենտ ա....

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  17:07 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  17:06 ----------




> Հով, քո ծանոթներից մեկն ա սարքողը՞ 
> 
> Իհարկե, մի տեղ հենց սուրբ երեխեքի անուն ես տալիս, բոլորը հալվում են։
> 
> Ինչ կապ ունի երեխեն... երեխուդ տար Բատումի, Անտալիայի, Սոչիի դելֆինարիումը, եթե էդքան շատ ես ուզում երեխուդ էդ բարիքից էլ չկտրել... Էդ դելֆինները ք..ը չեն ընկել, ինչ ա թե հայ երեխաները պետք ա դելֆին տեսնեին։ Դա ոչ ՀԱՑ ա, ոչ Ջուր ա, ոչ էլ պեսոկ ու կարագ ա, որ երեխեքիդ կտրում ես...
> 
>  Թող ծով ունենայինք, կունենայինք... դա ուղղակի դաժանություն ա, բերել դելֆիններին արհեստական ջեռուցման ու արհեստական ջրի ակվարիումում պահելը...
> Իսկ որ ինքը կեղտոտ օդ ա շնչում, որովհետև քաղաքապետդ ծառ չի տնկում, էդ հեչ...





> Հորս արև հենց հիմի էն չունեցած երխեքիս տանում եմ, չէ մանկատան էրեխեքին կտաբնեմ, ծախսն էլ քո վրա..... համեմատելու բան գտար.... բաղդադում էլ խուրմա շատ կա, գնամ ընդեղից առնե՞մ....
> Ծառերն էլ քաղաքապետՍ չի տնգում, արի ես ու դու տնգենք իրանց հիշատակի համար, ի՞նչ ա էղել....


Հիմի չասեցիր, հովանավորո՞ւմ ես, թե՞ չէ....

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Ոչ մի լուրջ պատճառաբանում չբերեցիր դեռ, թե ինչ իմաստ ունի Երևանում դելֆինարիում ունենալը։ Էդ ամբոխավարական շարժումդ էլ թարգի։
Եկենք սկսենք ուղեղով մտածել  :Smile:

----------


## My World My Space

> Ոչ մի լուրջ պատճառաբանում չբերեցիր դեռ, թե ինչ իմաստ ունի Երևանում դելֆինարիում ունենալը։ Էդ ամբոխավարական շարժումդ էլ թարգի։
> Եկենք սկսենք ուղեղով մտածել


Մինչև հիմի ինչո՞վ էինք մտածում....

Էդ դելֆինարիումը որ չսարքեն, քո աշխատավարձը ավելացնելո՞ւ են, չէ՛, մեկ ա ուտելու են, դե մինչև ս-ները քաշեն էթան, մի քյար կլինի գոնե դրանցից, թեկուզ երկու հատ դելֆին....

Ոնց որ 2001 թվին ասում էի, էն Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչ եկեղեցին որ չսարքեն, ամեն քաղաքացու 20 դոլար փող կհասնի,... ասենք չսարքեցին 20 դոլարը տվին, կերանք *ա*եցինք, հետո՞

----------

davidus (04.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (04.10.2010)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ամոթն էլ լավ բան ա...., էնքան էն ծառափրկության մարմաջով տարվել, որ քիչ ա մնում սրբի անուն  հանեն.... Ծառապաշտպան սրբերի միասնություն....
> 
> Էդ ուր էին էդ սրբերը, որ Լենինգրադյան, Շիրազի  և Սեբաստիա փողոցների հատման մասում մեկի Օբեկտի համար 18 հատ կաղնի հատվեց, օրը ցերեկով... թե փողը նախօրոք էին վերցրել....
> 
> ԻՄՀԿ Դելֆինարիայի համար 10 հատ ծառ զոհել արժի, քանի որ էրեխեքի համար ա արվում, ու եթե ամեն մեկին ստիպեն որ մի ծառ քիչ կտրի, *1,5 միլիոն երևանցիներն իրավունքն ունեն 10 ծառ զոհեն իրանց էրեխեքի համար:*
> 
> Իսկ էստեղ նույնիսկ ծառահատման խնդիր չկա, էկել քթները խոթել են.... կամ նույնիսկ տեսել եք ըտեղի ծառերը, 90 ականների կտրված ծառերի քոտուկներից մի քանի մացառ էր դուս էկել, ետ ա.....


երեխաների համա՞ր  :Angry2:  աբսու՛րդ ա, երեխաների համար ակվարիումներում սատկող դելֆիներ, գազանանոցում սատկող փղեր, առյուծներ
"բալիկ ջան, ուզու՞մ ես *նեգր* բերեմ են առյուծի կողքի վանդակում պահեմ" ասում է դեպուտատը իր Զավակին,
տենց ենք երեխեքին դաստիարակում, դրա համար էլ մեծանում են, պաշտոն են ստանում, մեզ են սկսում վանդակներում պահել, 

"ախպերս, մի երկու դելֆինի էլածը ինչ ա, բերեք քցեց էն վանեն թող էրեխեքը զբաղվեն" :Goxakan:

----------

Ֆրեյա (04.10.2010)

----------


## bagursa

Մի վերածեք լեզվակռվի. Դելֆինարիան մայրաքաղաքում կառուցելը սխալ է:
Սևանում կառուցեն էլի ինչվոր տեղ կարողա աշխատի» համ կերի հարցը կլուծեն , համ աղի ու ջրի:

----------


## My World My Space

> երեխաների համա՞ր  աբսու՛րդ ա, երեխաների համար ակվարիումներում սատկող դելֆիներ, գազանանոցում սատկող փղեր, առյուծներ
> "բալիկ ջան, ուզու՞մ ես *նեգր* բերեմ են առյուծի կողքի վանդակում պահեմ" ասում է դեպուտատը իր Զավակին,
> տենց ենք երեխեքին դաստիարակում, դրա համար էլ մեծանում են, պաշտոն են ստանում, մեզ են սկսում վանդակներում պահել, 
> 
> "ախպերս, մի երկու դելֆինի էլածը ինչ ա, բերեք քցեց էն վանեն թող էրեխեքը զբաղվեն"


ուզում եմ հասկանամ մի անասուն պատգամավորի ասածն ինչ կապ ունի քաղաքային դֆելֆինարիայիչ հետ.... Դելֆինարյան ասենք չսարքեցինք, էդ պադգամավորը նույն պադոնըկը չի՞ մնալու... դե ուրեմն դելֆինարիայի դեմ կռիվ տալու տեղը էդ պատգամավորի դեմ պայքարի, թե ձեռդ հասնում ա....

----------

davidus (04.10.2010), Fender (04.10.2010)

----------


## davidus

Էդ որ Բաթումն ու Օդեսսան իրենց քաղաքի ողջ կոյուղին բաց են թողնում նույն ծովը, որտեղ դելֆիններին են լողացնում, էդ ոչինչ, բայց որ դելֆիններին մեր ջրի մեջ են պահում, էդ արդեն վայրենություն ա: 

Բայց դե տենց էլ չհասկացա թե էս դելֆինարիումի կառուցումը ինչ կապ ունի ծառերի հետ:

Ու ահավոր սխալ կարծիք ա ձևավորվել, թե Երևան տուրիստ չի գալիս... ամառները ավտովարձույթի սրահներում մեքենաները ձեռքից ձեռք են փախցնում: Հիմա ինչ, էդ մարդկանց պիտի մենակ տանենք Ծիծեռնակաբերդ ողբալու: Ամբողջ Երևանում բացի Ջրաշխարհից ուրիշ զվարճանքի նորմալ տեղ չկա, էս մեկին էլ վայիս լինենք, հա: Ես երկու ձեռքով կողմ եմ, հենց սարքեն, գնալու եմ նայեմ:

Բայց բետոն ծակող տրամաբանությունա, սաղ երեխեքը հեչ,մի երկու հատ հարուստի լակոտը մեջ: Այ սրանց ինադու չպիտի սարքենք, որ հարուստ պապայի բալեն դելֆին չտենա:

Հ.Գ. վերևում մի հատ լավ կոչ կա, ՈՒՂԵՂՈՎ ՄՏԱԾԵՔ:

----------

My World My Space (04.10.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Հայաստանի սոված ու ավտոների ծխից խեղդվող մանուկների համար ուզում են դելֆինարիում սարքել...  :Smile: 

Ավելի լավ է այդ գումարը ծախսեն ամեն բակում խաղահրապարակ բացեն, որ երեխաները ավտոների տեղ ունենան խաղալու, մեծանալու, զարգանալու, ոչ թե դելֆին բերեն։

Հայաստանում շատ կենդանի կա, որ չկա, բոլորը պետք ա բերեն՞

----------


## Sagittarius

> ուզում եմ հասկանամ մի անասուն պատգամավորի ասածն ինչ կապ ունի քաղաքային դֆելֆինարիայիչ հետ.... Դելֆինարյան ասենք չսարքեցինք, էդ պադգամավորը նույն պադոնըկը չի՞ մնալու... դե ուրեմն դելֆինարիայի դեմ կռիվ տալու տեղը էդ պատգամավորի դեմ պայքարի, թե ձեռդ հասնում ա....


այնքանով կապ ունի, որ ամբողջովին նույն տրամաբանությաբ ու մտածելակերպի մեջ ա տեղավորվում

----------


## Chuk

Տասը ձեռքով կողմ եմ դելֆինարիումի կառուցմանը: Մեր միլիոնատեր ձկնորսները պետք է կարողանան փորձարկել նաև էկզոտիկ ձկնորսությունը: Իհարկե մի քիչ վատ ա, որ խիստ հավանական ա, որ որոշ տեղերում ջուրը հիմա ավելի հաճախ կկտրեն, բայց դե ջանմ, մեր միլիոնատեր ձկնորսների համար էդ զոհողությանը կարելի է գնալ  :Smile:

----------

Yellow Raven (05.10.2010), Ռուֆուս (04.10.2010), Ֆրեյա (04.10.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Դավիդուս, դելֆինարիում ոչ ծովափնյա քաղաքում կառուցում են միայն աբարանցիները...

Վստահ եղիր, հարուստի երեխաները միլիոն անգամ տեսել են դելֆին աշխարհի բոլոր ծայրերում, դա նրանց համար չի կառուցվում։

Առաջանում է հարց, ինչի համար է կառուցվում՞ Փող ուտելու՞ Քաղաքապետարանի միջոցները աննպատակ պոշիացնելու՞

Հավատա ինձ, դա ոչ թե տուրիստներն են շատ, այլ վարձույթի մեքենաներն են քիչ։ Հայաստանը ՈՉ ՄԻ շանս չունի դելֆինարիումով տուրիստների վրա փող աշխատելու, դա կոմպլեկս մտնում ա ծովափնյա ծառայությունների մեջ, մարդը գնում ա ծովում լողանում ա, հետո լողազգեստը հագին գնում ա դելֆինների շոու ա նայում, ոչ թե աշնանը գալիս ա Երևան, բետոնային քաղաք ու այցելում ա դելֆինարիում։

Թող ամերիկյան տիպի կառուսել սարքեն, ոչ թե դելֆինարիում։ Դա ավելի պոպուլյար կլինի,մարդ կա ձուկ չի սիրում  :Boredom:

----------

Հարդ (04.10.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> *Վստահ եղիր, հարուստի երեխաները միլիոն անգամ տեսել են դելֆին աշխարհի բոլոր ծայրերում, դա նրանց համար չի կառուցվում։
> *


էլ բան չունեմ ասելու, թքած տուրիստների վրա, զատո աղքատ ընտանիքի էրեխեքն էլ կարող ա կարանան մի անգամ դելֆին տենան....

----------


## Chuk

> էլ բան չունեմ ասելու, թքած տուրիստների վրա, զատո աղքատ ընտանիքի էրեխեքն էլ կարող ա կարանան մի անգամ դելֆին տենան....


Հով ջան, իհարկե հրաշալի ա, որ երեխաները, չքավորներն ու ոչ հարուստները կարողանան դելֆին տեսնել՝ մոտիկից: Շատ լավ կլինի, որ նրանք նաև բասեին՝ լողավազան տեսնեն ու ունենան, բայց պետական շենքում երկու սենյականոց բնակարան ունեցողը սովորաբար տանը ոչ լողավազան է սարքում, ոչ էլ ջակուզի, ոչ էլ Երևանի նման քաղաքում դելֆինարիում են կառուցում: Համ էլ ինչի՞ դելֆինարիում: Կարելի ա Երևանում միջազգային մասշտաբի նավահանգիստ կառուցել, կակռազ կիմանանք էն անտեր Կիլիկա նավը որտեղ դնենք:

Աբսուրդի երկիր ենք դառել, այ մարդ: Հենց հարստանամ, Երևանի կենտրոնում այլմոլորակայիններ եմ բերելու աճացնեմ:

----------

Farfalla (05.10.2010), Terminator (05.10.2010), Հարդ (04.10.2010), Ռուֆուս (04.10.2010), Ֆրեյա (04.10.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> էլ բան չունեմ ասելու, թքած տուրիստների վրա, զատո աղքատ ընտանիքի էրեխեքն էլ կարող ա կարանան մի անգամ դելֆին տենան....


Հով ջան, հասկանում ես  :Smile:  դու բավականին խելացի ու կրթված մարդ ես, ավելի ասեմ, էս միտքդ հանգիստ կարա մտնի համաշխարհային դասագրքեր, որպես պոպուլիզմի ԴԱՍԱԿՆ օրինակ։

Ես էլ ասում եմ՝ մի լացացրեք մեզ երեխաների անունով։ Երեխաները սուրբ են։ Եթե այդքան շատ ենք մտածում նրանց բարօրրության համար, եկեք նրանց համար խաղահրապարակներ սարքենք, եկեք մանկատների երեխաների համար նորմալ պայմաններ ապահովենք, եկեք փողոցից մուրացիկ երեխաներին նորմալ կյանքի պայմաններ, հաց ու ջուր ապահովենք։ Իրենց ինչին է պետք դելֆինարիումը... Սոված երեխայի ինչին է պետք դելֆին նայելը... 

Մի հատ էն կենսական նշանակության բաները ապահովենք, հետո զվարճանքների մասին կմտածենք... Սոված երեխի ինչին է պետք դելֆինը...

----------

Հարդ (04.10.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> Հով ջան, իհարկե հրաշալի ա, որ երեխաները, չքավորներն ու ոչ հարուստները կարողանան դելֆին տեսնել՝ մոտիկից: Շատ լավ կլինի, որ նրանք նաև բասեին՝ լողավազան տեսնեն ու ունենան, բայց պետական շենքում երկու սենյականոց բնակարան ունեցողը սովորաբար տանը ոչ լողավազան է սարքում, ոչ էլ ջակուզի, ոչ էլ Երևանի նման քաղաքում դելֆինարիում են կառուցում: Համ էլ ինչի՞ դելֆինարիում: Կարելի ա Երևանում միջազգային մասշտաբի նավահանգիստ կառուցել, կակռազ կիմանանք էն անտեր Կիլիկա նավը որտեղ դնենք:
> 
> Աբսուրդի երկիր ենք դառել, այ մարդ: Հենց հարստանամ, Երևանի կենտրոնում այլմոլորակայիններ եմ բերելու աճացնեմ:


Չուկ ջան ստեղ հարցը դելֆինարիա սարքելը չի, հարցն էն ա, որ իրար են խառնվել մի քանի բնապահպանակներ, որոնք նույնիսկ տեղյակ էլ չեն, թե որտեղ ա կառուցվելու.... այ սայա խնդիրը, ժողովրդի աչքին թոզ փչելով իրենց ուզածն անելը:
Առաջի էջում մի տող էի գրել.




> Ամոթն էլ լավ բան ա...., էնքան էն ծառափրկության մարմաջով տարվել, որ քիչ ա մնում սրբի անուն  հանեն.... Ծառապաշտպան սրբերի միասնություն....
> 
> *Էդ ուր էին էդ սրբերը, որ Լենինգրադյան, Շիրազի  և Սեբաստիա փողոցների հատման մասում մեկի Օբեկտի համար 18 հատ կաղնի հատվեց, օրը ցերեկով... թե փողը նախօրոք էին վերցրել....*
> 
> Իսկ էստեղ նույնիսկ ծառահատման խնդիր չկա, էկել քթները խոթել են.... կամ նույնիսկ տեսել եք ըտեղի ծառերը, 90 ականների կտրված ծառերի քոտուկներից մի քանի մացառ էր դուս էկել, ետ ա.....



Այ սայա սաղ պրոբլեմը,: ես էլ գիտեմ, որ դելֆինարիան աբսուրդ ա, բայց աբսուրդ ա նաև նման կերպ դրա դեմ պայքարելը, իրենց շահի համար

----------


## Sagittarius

> Հով ջան, հասկանում ես  դու բավականին խելացի ու կրթված մարդ ես, ավելի ասեմ, էս միտքդ հանգիստ կարա մտնի համաշխարհային դասագրքեր, որպես պոպուլիզմի ԴԱՍԱԿՆ օրինակ։
> 
> Ես էլ ասում եմ՝ մի լացացրեք մեզ երեխաների անունով։ Երեխաները սուրբ են։ Եթե այդքան շատ ենք մտածում նրանց բարօրրության համար, եկեք նրանց համար խաղահրապարակներ սարքենք, եկեք մանկատների երեխաների համար նորմալ պայմաններ ապահովենք, եկեք փողոցից մուրացիկ երեխաներին նորմալ կյանքի պայմաններ, հաց ու ջուր ապահովենք։ Իրենց ինչին է պետք դելֆինարիումը... Սոված երեխայի ինչին է պետք դելֆին նայելը... 
> 
> Մի հատ էն կենսական նշանակության բաները ապահովենք, հետո զվարճանքների մասին կմտածենք... *Սոված երեխի ինչին է պետք դելֆինը...*


հմմմ, դե ակնհայտ է, մի երկու ամիս հետո երևանյան դելֆինարիումում պահվող դելֆինը կհայտնվի Երևանի մանկատների ճաշարանում, ահա թե ինչպիսի հեռու գնացող նպատակներ է հետապնդում այս հանձարեղ ծրագիրը, 

հ.գ. կներեք կոպիտ օրինակի համար, բայց էլ ինչպե՞ս գրեմ, որ հասկանաք, թե երբեմն ինչպիսի անմարդկային գաղափարներով ենք տարվում

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան ստեղ հարցը դելֆինարիա սարքելը չի, հարցն էն ա, որ իրար են խառնվել մի քանի բնապահպանակներ, որոնք նույնիսկ տեղյակ էլ չեն, թե որտեղ ա կառուցվելու.... այ սայա խնդիրը, ժողովրդի աչքին թոզ փչելով իրենց ուզածն անելը:
> Առաջի էջում մի տող էի գրել.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Այ սայա սաղ պրոբլեմը,: ես էլ գիտեմ, որ դելֆինարիան աբսուրդ ա, բայց աբսուրդ ա նաև նման կերպ դրա դեմ պայքարելը, իրենց շահի համար


Հով ջան, չգիտեմ էդ հայտարարությանն ուշադրություն չեմ դարձրել, ոչ էլ գիտեմ, թե ովքեր են կազմողները: Բայց գիտեմ լուրջ մարդկանց, կենսաբանների ու նաև հիմա բնապահպանությամբ զբաղվողների, ովքեր լուրջ առարկություններ ունեն նախագծին: Բայց հիմա ես բնապահպաններից չեմ խոսում: Ու ինձ չի հետաքրքրում կոնկրետ էդ բնապահպանների հայտարարությունը: Թեման կոնկրետ Երևանում բացվող դելֆինարիումի մասին ա: Ու ինձ չի հետաքրքրում առաջին գրառման մեջի կոնկրետ հայտարարությունը, որտև թեման նախատեսված չի, կարծես թե, այդ հայտարարությունը քննարկելու համար:

----------


## My World My Space

> հմմմ, դե ակնհայտ է, մի երկու ամիս հետո երևանյան դելֆինարիումում պահվող դելֆինը կհայտնվի Երևանի մանկատների ճաշարանում, ահա թե ինչպիսի հեռու գնացող նպատակներ է հետապնդում այս հանձարեղ ծրագիրը,


Հա, հեսա Գրանտ փիղը որ սատկավ կարիքավորներին մի-մի կիլո միս են տալու.... 
տաֆտալոժիկը թարգե՛ք....

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  18:01 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  17:59 ----------




> Հով ջան, չգիտեմ էդ հայտարարությանն ուշադրություն չեմ դարձրել, ոչ էլ գիտեմ, թե ովքեր են կազմողները: Բայց գիտեմ լուրջ մարդկանց, կենսաբանների ու նաև հիմա բնապահպանությամբ զբաղվողների, ովքեր լուրջ առարկություններ ունեն նախագծին: Բայց հիմա ես բնապահպաններից չեմ խոսում: Ու ինձ չի հետաքրքրում կոնկրետ էդ բնապահպանների հայտարարությունը: Թեման կոնկրետ Երևանում բացվող դելֆինարիումի մասին ա: Ու ինձ չի հետաքրքրում առաջին գրառման մեջի կոնկրետ հայտարարությունը, որտև թեման նախատեսված չի, կարծես թե, այդ հայտարարությունը քննարկելու համար:


բա սաղ քննարկումն ըտեղից սկսվեց..... :Smile:  
պայքարենք, խնդիր չեմ տեսնում, բայց ոչ նրա համար որ ընդեղ իբր ծառեր են կտրելու.... համաձայն եմ, որ դելֆինարիայի կառուցումը ոչ միայն ժամանակավրեպ ա, այլ նաև անիմաստ...

----------

Chuk (04.10.2010), davidus (04.10.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Դավիդուս, դելֆինարիում ոչ ծովափնյա քաղաքում կառուցում են *միայն աբարանցիները*...


Ա*բ*արանցիների պահով համոզված չեմ: Ընդունում եմ, որ հիմնականում ծովափնյա քաղաքներում են սարքում, բայց ծովի բացակայությունը դեռևս այն չկառուցելու ծանր փաստարկ չի: Կեր «հայթհայթելու» պահը լրիվ սպանեց, թողեց... ուզում եք ասեք Հայաստանում ձուկ չկա, հա՞՞  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   Ժողովուրդ, գիտեք որ Հայաստանում բացի Սևանից էնքան տեղեր են արհեստական ջրամբարներում ձուկ բուծում, որ մարդ նույնիսկ դրանց տեղանքի անունները չի հիշում, ինչ կերի պակաս... 




> Վստահ եղիր, հարուստի երեխաները միլիոն անգամ տեսել են դելֆին աշխարհի բոլոր ծայրերում, դա նրանց համար չի կառուցվում։


Էս մեկում ընդհանրապես վստահ չեմ: Առավել ևս որ քո համախոհները մեկը հենց էդ «բալեքին» հակառակ չեն ուզում որ կառուցվի, որ մարդ ես, ընդեղ ձուկ չբռնեն:




> Առաջանում է հարց, *ինչի համար է կառուցվում*՞ Փող ուտելու՞ Քաղաքապետարանի միջոցները աննպատակ պոշիացնելու՞


Էդ պահով հանգիստ եղի, կառուցվում է, որ էս քաղաքը գեղից մի քիչ էլ շատ տարբերվի, բացի եկեղեցուց ու թանգարան ու  Ծիծեռնակաբերդից ուրիշ տեղ չես կարողանում տանես էդ մարդկանց ԶՎԱՐՃԱՑՆԵԼՈՒ: Սաղ աշխարհով գոռում գոչում ենք "Come to Armenia", բայց մարդկանց ցույց տալու բան չունենք: Ես բնավ չեմ ասում որ դելֆինարիումով տուրիստ ենք գրավելու, բայց որ եկածին ավել բան կունենանք ցույց տալու, էդ հաստատ ա: 




> Հավատա ինձ, դա *ոչ թե տուրիստներն են շատ, այլ վարձույթի մեքենաներն են քիչ։* Հայաստանը ՈՉ ՄԻ շանս չունի դելֆինարիումով տուրիստների վրա փող աշխատելու, դա կոմպլեկս մտնում ա ծովափնյա ծառայությունների մեջ, մարդը գնում ա ծովում լողանում ա, հետո լողազգեստը հագին գնում ա դելֆինների շոու ա նայում, ոչ թե *աշնանը գալիս ա Երևան, բետոնային քաղաք ու այցելում ա դելֆինարիում։*


Ավտոմեքենաների պահով կխնդրեմ մի քիչ ավելի տեղեկանաս: Գրածիցդ պարզ էր, որ առանձնապես տեղյակ չես էդ բիզնեսին: Բայց ինչի չի կարելի աշնանը գնալ դելֆինարիում, սահմանափակումներ կան, թե մի երկու կաթիլ ջուր կարող ա մարդկանց վրա կաթի, նրանք էլ հալվեն: Ժողովուրդ, էդ փստարկ չի էլի, գոնե սենց բաներ մի ասեք:




> Թող ամերիկյան տիպի կառուսել սարքեն, ոչ թե դելֆինարիում։ Դա ավելի պոպուլյար կլինի,մարդ կա ձուկ չի սիրում


Է մարդ էլ կա ամերիկյան տիպի կարուսել նստելուց տակն ա անում, և հետևաբար չի ուզում նույնիսկ տեսնել դրանք... Վախենում ես դրանք սարքելու ժամանակ էլ չգտնվեն մարդիկ ու ասեն, թե ավելի լավա ծառ տնկեք, որ ձմեռը կտրենք վառենք, թե չէ կառուսելս որն ա:

----------

My World My Space (04.10.2010), Shah (04.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (04.10.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Մի բան ասեմ գնամ  :Smile: 

Աշխարհի բազմաթիվ զարգացած երկրներում բնապահպանների համառ ջանքերի շնորհիվ վաղուցվանից փակվել են դելֆինարիաները ու արգելվել են նոր դելֆինարիաների կառուցումը  :Smile: 

Պրծ, ես գնացի էս թեմայից  :Smile:

----------

Chuk (04.10.2010), Sagittarius (04.10.2010), Հարդ (04.10.2010), Տրիբուն (07.03.2013), Ֆրեյա (04.10.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Մի բան ասեմ գնամ 
> 
> Աշխարհի բազմաթիվ զարգացած երկրներում բնապահպանների համառ ջանքերի շնորհիվ վաղուցվանից փակվել են դելֆինարիաները ու արգելվել են նոր դելֆինարիաների կառուցումը


Այո, այո Ռուֆուս ջան... 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_dolphinariums

----------

My World My Space (04.10.2010), Shah (04.10.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Այո, այո Ռուֆուս ջան... 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_dolphinariums


Այո, այո, Դավիթ ջան:  :Smile:  Ուշադրություն դարձրու, որ *-ով նշված դելֆինարիաները վաղուց փակված են  :Smile:

----------


## davidus

> Այո, այո, Դավիթ ջան:  Ուշադրություն դարձրու, որ *-ով նշված դելֆինարիաները վաղուց փակված են


Այո, այո Ռուֆ ջան, ու կխնդրեի հաշվել, թե էդ ամբողջական ցանկում քանիսն են աստղանիշով նշված: Ու հատկանշական է, որ ԱՄՆ-ում ձևի համար մի աստղանիշ չկա:

Հ.Գ. 


> The current status of parks marked with an asterisk (*) *is unknown*, these parks may have closed down, *moved, changed names* or no longer house any dolphins.


Մենակ փակվելը չի... :Smile:

----------

My World My Space (04.10.2010)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Դելֆիններին կերակրելու, պահելու պահով չգիտեմ, խելքս չի հասնում:
Բայց, որ երեխաներին տանելու տեղ գրեթե չկա, փաստ է: Տրաքած կենդանաբանական այգի, կառուսել, ... պրծ:
Ուրախ կլինեմ, եթե այդպիսի տեղեր ավելի շատ լինեն:
Տուրիստներին դա դժվար թե հետաքրքրի, Հայաստան գալիս են հիմնականում այն մարդիկ, ովքեր արդեն շատ բան են տեսել, շարքային դելֆինարիումով նրանց չես զարմացնի:

----------

davidus (04.10.2010), Fender (04.10.2010), Moonwalker (04.10.2010), My World My Space (04.10.2010), Shah (04.10.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> Այո, այո, Դավիթ ջան:  Ուշադրություն դարձրու, որ *-ով նշված դելֆինարիաները վաղուց փակված են


Եվրոպայում փակվել են ընդամենը երկուսը, ԱՄՆ-ում ոչ մի հատ..... :Wink:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Այո, այո Ռուֆուս ջան... 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_dolphinariums


Եւ  :Smile:  Ինչ՞ 

Բոլորը ծովափնյա հանգստավայրեր են, կամ քաղաքներ։
Դրանցից որոշները ունեն բնապահպանական նշանակություն, բուծում են դելֆիններին եւ բաց թողնում օվկիանոս, որովհետև ոչնչացման եզրին է այդ կենդանատեսակը։

Մյուս կողմից, այն որ ծիծաղում էիր ձկան վրա... Դելֆինները աղի ջրերում ապրող կենդանիներ են  :Smile:  Քիմիկատներով աճացրած գառնու կարմրախայտ էլ չեն ուտում  :Smile:  
Սա մի բան ասում է՞

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Այո, այո Ռուֆ ջան, ու կխնդրեի հաշվել, թե էդ ամբողջական ցանկում քանիսն են աստղանիշով նշված: Ու հատկանշական է, որ ԱՄՆ-ում ձևի համար մի աստղանիշ չկա:
> 
> Հ.Գ. 
> 
> Մենակ փակվելը չի...


Քանի որ ցանկն ամբողջական չի, կարող եմ կոնկրետ երկրներ նշել. Մեծ Բրիտանիա, Ավստրալիա, Չիլի, Կոստա-Ռիկա, Հունգարիա, փակվել են բոլոր դելֆինարիաները, արգելվել են նոր դելֆինարիաների կառուցումը  :Smile:

----------


## My World My Space

> Մի բան ասեմ գնամ 
> 
> *Աշխարհի բազմաթիվ զարգացած երկրներում* բնապահպանների համառ ջանքերի շնորհիվ վաղուցվանից փակվել են դելֆինարիաները ու արգելվել են նոր դելֆինարիաների կառուցումը 
> 
> Պրծ, ես գնացի էս թեմայից





> Քանի որ ցանկն ամբողջական չի, կարող եմ կոնկրետ երկրներ նշել. Մ*եծ Բրիտանիա, Ավստրալիա, Չիլի, Կոստա-Ռիկա, Հունգարիա, փակվել են* բոլոր դելֆինարիաները, արգելվել են նոր դելֆինարիաների կառուցումը


Ռուֆ ես չգիտեի, որ աշխարհի զարգացած երկրների մեծ մասն էդ չորսն են, ու Չիլին ու Կոստա-Ռիկան դրանց մեջ են.... :Tongue:

----------

davidus (04.10.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Երկար ու բոցաշունչ գրառում  :Jpit: 

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա հայկական բնապահպանական խմբերի գործունեությանը: Էդքան խիստ մի դատեք իրենց, հա, իրենք էլ են երբեմն սխալ տեղեկություններ տալիս, հա, իրենց որոշ ակցիաներ էդքան էլ լուրջ տպավորություն չեն թողնում, բայց համաձայնվեք, որ իրենցից օգուտից բացի վնաս չկա: Հա, կարող ա Երևանում կենդանիների դիմակ հագած ակցիան լուրջ արդյունքներ չտա, բայց հաշվի առեք, որ նմանատիպ ակցիաների, ահազանգների շնորհիվ բարձրանում է ազգի էկոլոգիական գիտակցությունը: Մի քանի տարի առաջ ես թքած ունեի թե Սևանի, թե Թեղուտի մասին, թե Գառնու քարերի սիմֆոնիայի մասին, իսկ բնապահպանների տարած ջանքերին վերաբերվում է սկեպտիցիզմով, մեկ ա ինչքան էլ պայքարեն, օլիգարխները համ Թեղուտը կկտրեն, համ Սևանը կաղտոտեն, համ էլ Գառնու բնության հրաշալիքը կքանդեն կտանեն... Բայց երբ ավելի մոտիկից ծանոթացա Մարիամ Սուխուդյան & Co-ի հետ համոզվեցի, որ իրենք ի սրտե են ամեն ինչ անում ու իրենք իրոք հավատում են, որ գոնե մի փոքր օգուտ կտան, որ գոնե մի փոքրիկ արդյունքի կհասնեն: Ու ձնակույտի պես իրենց պայքարը քանի գնում մեծանում ա, ավելի մեծ թվով մարդիկ են ներգրավվում պայքարի մեջ ու ավելի զգալի արդյունքների են հասնում  :Smile: 

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա դելֆինարիաներին: Դելֆինարիաները պարտադիր չէ, որ ծովափնյա քաղաքներում կառուցվի, սակայն ցանկալի է, որ ծովի հարևանությամբ լինի: Էդ դեպքում դելֆիններին որոշ ժամանակով բաց են թողնում ծով, աղի ջրի մատակարարման խնդիրը ինչ-որ չափով թեթևանում ա: Բայց գլխումս չի տեղավորվում, թե ոնց են էդ դելֆինները գոյատևելու Երևանի պայմաններում, ինչպիսի ահռելի ծախսեր են պետք, որպեսզի կարողանան պատշաճ կերպով խնամեն ու կերակրեն դելֆիններին: Ու կամ էդ ինչ մեծության լողավազան են կառուցելու, որ դելֆինները իրենց լավ զգան:

Մի խոսքով Երևանում դելֆինարիա կառուցելը բարբարոսություն է էդ կենդանիների նկատմամբ, էդ գումարները կարող էին ավելի արդյունավետ օգտագործել: Դելֆինարիայի փոխարեն theme park կարային կառուցել, հաստատ դրա պահանջարկը ավելի մեծ կլիներ: Ու չեմ կասկածում, որ շուտով բնապահպանները ակտիվորեն կսկսեն պայքարել դելֆինարիայի կառուցման դեմ, ես էլ եմ իրենց միանալու  :Goblin:

----------

Ariadna (13.01.2011), Chuk (04.10.2010), Sagittarius (04.10.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Եւ  Ինչ՞ Դրանցից որոշները ունեն բնապահպանական նշանակություն, բուծում են դելֆիններին եւ բաց թողնում օվկիանոս, որովհետև ոչնչացման եզրին է այդ կենդանատեսակը։


Կներեք, իհարկե, բայց բնապահպանական նշանակություն ունեցող «ֆերմաներին» դելֆինարիում չեն ասում ,ոչ էլ դրանք ներառում են Վիկիի նման հանրագիտարանում, որպես դելֆինարիում:




> Մյուս կողմից, այն որ ծիծաղում էիր ձկան վրա... Դելֆինները աղի ջրերում ապրող կենդանիներ են  Քիմիկատներով աճացրած գառնու կարմրախայտ էլ չեն ուտում  
> Սա մի բան ասում է՞


Ու կշարունակեմ ծիծաղել... Միջերկրական ծովը համարվում է աշխարհի ամենաաղտոտված ծովը: Դե եթե գտնում եք, որ ողջ Եվրոպայի «զուգարանում» բռնած ձկները ավելի էկոլոգիախես մաքուր են ու համով, քան քիմիկատներով աճեցրած կարմրախայտը /չեմ պատկերացնում թե ոնց են քիմիկատներով աճեցնում, կերը ի նկատի ունե՞ս/, ապա ընդունում եմ որ ճիշտ ես...  :LOL: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  18:41 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  18:37 ----------




> Ու չեմ կասկածում, որ շուտով բնապահպանները ակտիվորեն կսկսեն պայքարել դելֆինարիայի կառուցման դեմ, ես էլ եմ իրենց միանալու


գաս Երևան, պայմանավորվենք, գնանք ձուկ ուտելու...  :Jpit:   :LOL:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ռուֆ ես չգիտեի, որ աշխարհի զարգացած երկրների մեծ մասն էդ չորսն են, ու Չիլին ու Կոստա-Ռիկան դրանց մեջ են....


 :Beee:  քեզ, PR էի անում  :Jpit: 

Իսկ դու նաև հաշվի թե քանի զարգացած երկիր ընդհանրապես չկար նշված էդ ցուցակում:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  18:47 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  18:42 ----------




> գաս Երևան, պայմանավորվենք, գնանք ձուկ ուտելու...


Միայն էն պայմանով, որ դրանից հետո հեծանիվներով բնապահպանական ակցիա ենք անելու Երևանի կենտրոնում  :Jpit: 

Համաձայն եմ  :Smile:

----------


## davidus

> Իսկ դու նաև հաշվի թե քանի զարգացած երկիր ընդհանրապես չկար նշված էդ ցուցակում:


Ռուֆ, լավ էլի.. G8-ի բոլոր երկրները, չհաշված քո ասած UK-ը, ունեն դելֆինարիում... 




> Միայն էն պայմանով, որ դրանից հետո հեծանիվներով բնապահպանական ակցիա ենք անելու Երևանի կենտրոնում 
> 
> Համաձայն եմ


Հեծանիվն ու կամուֆլյաժը քո վրա...  :Jpit:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ռուֆ, լավ էլի.. G8-ի բոլոր երկրները, չհաշված քո ասած UK-ը, ունեն դելֆինարիում...


Հա, ի՞նչ  :Smile:  Ճապոնիան, Մեքսիկան ու ԱՄՆ-ն վաբշե միտք չունեն փակեն, իսկ Ճապոնիայում նույնիսկ կետերի որսն ա թույլատրվում scientific research անվան տակ: Ինչքան էլ Greenpeace-ը շուխուռ դրեց, բողոքեց, մեկ ա օգուտ չկա: Բայց տես, որ Նորվեգիան, Իսլանդիան, Իռլանդիան, Հունաստանը, Կիպրոսը, Լեհաստանը, Լատվիան ու Էստոնիան ցուցակում չկան, իսկ եղած երկրներում էլ հիմնականում մեկ-երկու դելֆինարիա կա  :Smile: 




> Հեծանիվն ու կամուֆլյաժը քո վրա...


նիխտ պրոբլեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Դելֆիններին կերակրելու, պահելու պահով չգիտեմ, խելքս չի հասնում:
> Բայց, որ երեխաներին տանելու տեղ գրեթե չկա, փաստ է: Տրաքած կենդանաբանական այգի, կառուսել, ... պրծ:
> Ուրախ կլինեմ, եթե այդպիսի տեղեր ավելի շատ լինեն:
> Տուրիստներին դա դժվար թե հետաքրքրի, Հայաստան գալիս են հիմնականում այն մարդիկ, ովքեր արդեն շատ բան են տեսել, շարքային դելֆինարիումով նրանց չես զարմացնի:


Հարգելի One_Way_Ticket, շատ կարևոր եմ համարում քեզ պես մարդու կարծիքը, ով ճանապարհորդել է բազմաթիվ երկրներ եւ կարող է "ստաժ"–ով ու բազմափորձ տուրիստ համարվել։ 

Շատ ճիշտ նկատեցիք, որ արտասահմանցիներին դա չի հետաքրքրի, որովհետև Հայաստան հիմնականում գալիս են ստանդարտ  տուրիստական երկրներից հոգնած եւ հինավուրց կոթողներ փնտրող մարդիկ։ Դելֆինարիում տեսնել ցանկացողները գնում են Թուրքիա... որտեղ ստանում են ծովային ծառայությունների ամբողջ փաթեթը, ոչ թե մենակ դելֆինարիում։

Նշեցիք, որ երեխաներին տանելու տեղ չկա։ Արդյոք համարում եք, որ դելֆինարիումը հենց այն տեղն է, որ օդի պես անհրաժեշտ ու անփոխարինելի է, հաշվի առնելով նաև հսկայական ծախսերը՝ կապված մեզ պես չմասնագիտացված եւ բնականից "անհարմար" պայմաններ ունեցող երկրի համար՞ 
 Երեխաների համար կարելի է կառուցել ձիարշավարաններ, մաքուր լողավազաններ, բարեկարգել այգիները ու ձեր նշած տրաքած սովետի թվից ժառանգած կառուսելները փոխարինել ժամանակակիցներով, մուլտֆիլմներ ցուցադրող կինոթատրոններ, թեմատիկ այգիներ /ինչպես նշել էր հարգարժան Ռուֆուսը/, խաղահրապարակներ կառուցել։ 

Ինչ եք կարծում, շատ մարդիկ կգտնվեն, որ իրենց երեխային մեկ անգամից ավել կտանեն այնտեղ՞ Չեմ կարծում  :Smile:  

Եթե ինչ–որ մեկի համար այդքան կարևոր է, որ իր երեխան դելֆին տեսնի, թող իր երեխային տանի դելֆին նայելու, եղածը 1000 -2000 դոլլարի պատմություն է, ոչ թե եքա դելֆինների բերի հասցնի Հայաստան։

Մեկն էլ կարող է Էյֆելյան աշտարակն է երազում տեսնել, գնանք խնդրենք Փարիզեցինեց՞  :Think: 

հ.գ. Հայերի պրոբլեմը սաղ նրանում ա, որ իրենց ունեցածը չեն գնահատում ու աչք են տնկում ուրիշի բարիքներին։ Թվում է, թե հենց ունեցան դրանից, իրենց բոլոր խնդիրները լուծվելու են  :Jpit:

----------


## Grieg

իդեպ Անգլիայում և շատ այլ արևմտյան երկներում դելֆինարիում չկա, նաև մի ֆիլմ կա թեմայով http://www.kinobomba.net/news/smotre...010-03-25-3247

----------

Skeptic (12.01.2011)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Ֆրեյա ջան, այնքան էլ պարզ չէ, թե ինչու ենք դուքով խոսում, ամեն դեպքում ես ասացի, որ խելքս չի հասնում դելֆինարիումի տեղադրման և ապահովման հետ կապված ծախսերից և վնասներից, դրա համար էլ միայն այն եմ ասում, որ դելֆինարիումը *ավելորդ չէր լինի*։ Իսկ եթե ավելի նպատակահարմար է փոխարենը երեխաների համար այլ ժամանցի վայրեր կառուցել, թող կառուցեն։ Սանկտ-Պետերբուրգի օկենարիումում մի տեսակ նախանձով էի նայում երեխաներին, ովքեր հետևում էին բազմատեսակ ձկներին՝ "мама, смотри!", "круууто" տիպի արձագանքներով։ Ինչու՞ պիտի մեր երեխաներն էլ նման հնարավորություն չունենային։

----------

davidus (07.10.2010), einnA (07.10.2010), My World My Space (07.10.2010), paniaG (12.01.2011)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ֆրեյա ջան, այնքան էլ պարզ չէ, թե ինչու ենք դուքով խոսում, ամեն դեպքում ես ասացի, որ խելքս չի հասնում դելֆինարիումի տեղադրման և ապահովման հետ կապված ծախսերից և վնասներից, դրա համար էլ միայն այն եմ ասում, որ դելֆինարիումը *ավելորդ չէր լինի*։ Իսկ եթե ավելի նպատակահարմար է փոխարենը երեխաների համար այլ ժամանցի վայրեր կառուցել, թող կառուցեն։ Սանկտ-Պետերբուրգի օկենարիումում մի տեսակ նախանձով էի նայում երեխաներին, ովքեր հետևում էին բազմատեսակ ձկներին՝ "мама, смотри!", "круууто" տիպի արձագանքներով։ Ինչու՞ պիտի մեր երեխաներն էլ նման հնարավորություն չունենային։


 Որովհետև Պետերբուրգն էլ ունի բնական ջրի աղբյուր, բացի այդ հաշվում է 5 միլիոնի մոտ բնակչություն, գումարած դրան՝ տուրսիտների հսկայական հոսքը 

Շատ դրական, հրաշալի ձգտում է մեր հայ փոքրիկների երեսին ժպիտ տեսնել, դրա համար կան հազարավոր հնարավորություններ, ներառյալ այլ երկրներում դելֆիանրիում այցելելը։

----------


## Սելավի

Կարդացի  այս  թեմայում գրառում  արած  բոլոր  անդամների  կարծիքները:  Եվ  այդ  կարծիքների  հետ՝  ես,  ոչ  թե  համաձայն  եմ  կամ  համաձայն  չեմ,  այլ  դրանք  բոլորն  էլ  հավասարապես  իրավունք  ունեն  լինելու:
Եթե  կհետաքրքրի,  ապա  կարող  եք  կարդալ  նաև  իմ  կարծիքը:
Որքան  էլ  տարօրինակ  հնչի,  դելֆինները  և  կետերը  բանականություն  և  բարձր  գիտակցություն  ունեցող  արարածներ  են:
Այս  մոլորակում  ընդհամենը  երկու  տեսակի  արարածներ  կան,  որոնք  ունեն  բանականություն  և  գիտակցություն:  Դրանք  մարդիկ  են  և  կետանման  «ձկները»,  իսկ  կապիկների  որոշ  տեսակներ   նոր  նոր  են  մոտենում  էվոլուցիոն  այդ  փուլին:
Կգա  ժամանակ  և  ամբողջ  մարդկությունը  կիմանա,  թե  ովքեր  էին  դելֆինները  և  կետերը,  և  թե   ինչ  մեծ  սիրով  են  նրանք  մարդկության  համար  ապահովել  այն  մինիմալ  սիրո  էներգիան  որը  անհրաժեշտ  էր  այս  մոլորակին  իր  հետագա   գոյատևման  համար:
Ես  ոչ  թե  դեմ  եմ  միայն  դելֆիններին  ակվարիումներում  պահելուց,  այլ  նաև  դեմ  եմ  ցանկացած  կենդանու՝  որոնց  մարդը  պահում  է  սահմանափակ  տարածքներում:
Սակայն  ես  այդ  մարդկանց  չեմ  մեղադրում  իրենց  ընտրության  համար,  քանզի  մարդը  նույն  պես  անցնում  է  իր  ինքնաճանաչման  և  գիտակցության  բարձրացման  ճանապարհը:   
Հարցը   նրա  մեջ  չէ՝  Հայաստանի  պայմաններում  կարող  են  պահել  թե  ոչ,  հարցը  նրա  մեջ  է,  որ  ժամանակակից  մարդկությունը  դեռ  չի  կարողանում  հրաժարվել  զվարճանքի  այնպիսի  բաներից  որը  սահմանափակում  է  մեկ  այլ  արարածի  ազատությունը: 
 Չնայած  որ,  դելֆինները  մեծ  սիրով  և  պատրաստակամությամբ  են  զվարճացնում  մարդկանց,  գիտակցելով   թե   ովքեր  են  մարդիկ   և  աշխատում  են  իրենց  ուժերի   ներածի  չափով   ամեն  բան  անել,  միայն  թե  մարդը  իրեն  բավարարված  և  լավ  զգա:
Նրանք  սիրում  են  մարդկությանը  անպատկերացնելի  չափի:
Դրա  համար  էլ  շատ  ժամանակ  վերադառնում  են  ափ,  մարդկությանը  հաջողություն  ասելու  և  նրանց  շոյանքների  մեջ  հրաժեշտ  տալու  Երկիր  մոլորակը:

----------

Ariadna (13.01.2011), erexa (07.10.2010), paniaG (12.01.2011), Արշակ (12.01.2011), Ժունդիայի (07.10.2010), Հարդ (07.10.2010)

----------


## Bujak2012

Սկսեմ այնտեղից, որ Հայաստանում դելֆինարիում կառուցելու միտքը հղացել ենք ես և ընկերս, դեռևս 5-6 տարի առաջ: Այն կառուցվելու էր ըստ մեր ծրագրի՝ Երևան-Սևան մայուղու Աբովյանին հարող հատվածում: Դելֆինարիում կառուցելու համար անհրաժեշտ էր 1.5 միլիոն դոլար, որը բնականաբար մենք չունեինք: Դե էս տարիների ընթացքում դիմեցինք զանազան բանկերի և փողատերեր և հավանաբար դրանցից ինչ, որ մեկը մեր միտքը գողացել է, ինչևէ: Հիմա բուն դելֆինարիայի մասին, էդ ջրի հետ կապված խոսակցությունները լրիվ հեքիաթ են: Դելֆինարիումի համար անհրաժեշտ է 2000-3000 խ.մ ջուր, ինչը հավասար է միջին ավտոլվացման կետի ամսեկան ջրի ծախսին: Ինչ վերաբերվում է քաղցրահամ ջրից ծովային ջուր ստանալուն ապա կան շատ լավ տեխնալոգիաներ, որ ծովից վերցրած բնական բաղադրիչներով էդ հարցը լեւծում են: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է եկամուտին, չնայած լավ ծախսատար է բայց լավ եկամտաբեր է: Ստեղ էկոլոգիայի ոչ մի խնդիր չկա:

----------

davidus (07.10.2010), Jarre (08.10.2010), ministr (12.01.2011), Moonwalker (08.10.2010), My World My Space (30.10.2010), paniaG (12.01.2011), terev (07.10.2010)

----------


## Մանուլ

Ժող, իսկ Դելֆինարիումը միշտ լինեու ա՞, թե՞ որոշ ժամանակով «հյուրախաղերի» են եկել դելֆինները:

----------


## Kuk

> Ժող, իսկ Դելֆինարիումը միշտ լինեու ա՞, թե՞ որոշ ժամանակով «հյուրախաղերի» են եկել դելֆինները:


Ի՞նչ հյուրախաղեր, Բեգլարյանի միջադեպի պահերով էին եկել  :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (12.01.2011), paniaG (12.01.2011)

----------


## e-armenians

Ո՞վ է տեղյակ, այս օրերին դելֆինարիումը բա՞ց է...

----------


## ministr

Այո

----------


## Ձայնալար

*Դելֆինարիումը` հնարավոր վարակի աղբյո՞ւր*


«Երևանի նորաբաց դելֆինարիումը կարող է վարակի աղբյուր դառնալ , եթե չկասեցվի դրա գործունեությունը»,- ասում է «Թռչնասերերի կենտրոն» ՀԿ նախագահ Սիլվա Ադամյանը:

Վարակի տարածման պատճառ կարող է դառնալ ջուրը, որը, ըստ նրա, չի ֆիլտրացվում` համապատասխան սարքերի բացակայության պատճառով:

«Դելֆիններին հատուկ են վարակները, և քանի որ ջուրն էլ ֆիլտրացիայի չի ենթարկվում, ջրի միջոցով այդ վարակները կարող են անցնել մարդկանց: Նրանց հետ լողալն էլ նման փակ տարածքում վտանգավոր է»,-զգուշացնում է Սիլվա Ադամյանը:

Նա հայտարարում է, թե երեւանյան դելֆինարիումը անօրինական կառույց է և բացարձակապես չի համապատասխանում պահանջներին` չի ապահովվում թարմ սնունդ, ծովի ջուր, չկան հատուկ կենսաբաններ, անասնաբուժներ:

Հիմք ընդունելով այս` «Թռչնասերերի կենտրոն» և «Էկադոր» ՀԿ-ները փետրվարի 28-ին հայցադիմում են ներկայացրել Վարչական դատարան ` դելֆինարումի գործունեությունը դադարեցնելու պահանջով:

«Դելֆինարիայի տնօրինությունը չի դիմել և կառուցապատման փաստաթղթեր չի ներկայացրել ՀՀ բնապահպանության նախարարություն` շրջակա միջավայրի վրա ազդեցության փորձաքննության եզրակացություն ստանալու համար»,- Սիլվա Ադամյանը:

Մինչդեռ դելֆինարիումի տնօրեն Լիլիթ Սահակյանը վստահեցնում է, որ իրենք փաստաթղթերի հետ կապված ոչ մի խնդիր չունեն, իսկ ջրի ֆիլտրացման վերաբերյալ նա նախընտրեց չխոսել:

http://www.a1plus.am/am/social/2011/03/9/dolphinarium

----------

Ariadna (09.03.2011), Chuk (09.03.2011), V!k (09.03.2011), Valentina (09.03.2011), Ռուֆուս (09.03.2011), Ֆրեյա (09.03.2011)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> *Դելֆինարիումը` հնարավոր վարակի աղբյո՞ւր*
> 
> 
> «Երևանի նորաբաց դելֆինարիումը կարող է վարակի աղբյուր դառնալ , եթե չկասեցվի դրա գործունեությունը»,- ասում է «Թռչնասերերի կենտրոն» ՀԿ նախագահ Սիլվա Ադամյանը:
> 
> Վարակի տարածման պատճառ կարող է դառնալ ջուրը, որը, ըստ նրա, չի ֆիլտրացվում` համապատասխան սարքերի բացակայության պատճառով:
> 
> «Դելֆիններին հատուկ են վարակները, և քանի որ ջուրն էլ ֆիլտրացիայի չի ենթարկվում, ջրի միջոցով այդ վարակները կարող են անցնել մարդկանց: Նրանց հետ լողալն էլ նման փակ տարածքում վտանգավոր է»,-զգուշացնում է Սիլվա Ադամյանը:
> 
> ...


 Որ ասում էի....  :Tongue:   :Sad:

----------


## ministr

Ա դե զզվցրին արդեն... Իրանց 2 կոպեկի համար ինչ ասես կանեն: "Թռչնասերներներն" իմանային դելֆինարիում են բացելու մի քանի տարուց իրանց ՀԿ-ի անունը կդնեին Դելֆինասեր...

----------

davidus (09.03.2011), My World My Space (09.03.2011), Լուսաբեր (09.03.2011)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Նախարար ախպար, դո՞ւ ինչի ես ջղայնանում  :Dntknw:

----------


## My World My Space

> Նախարար ախպար, դո՞ւ ինչի ես ջղայնանում


Լավ ա անում, բա խի՞ են կողքի թեմայում Հրուշիկին ճնշում.....  :LOL: 

Դա՞վ :Tomato:

----------

Chilly (09.03.2011), davidus (09.03.2011), ministr (09.03.2011), Ձայնալար (09.03.2011)

----------


## ministr

> Նախարար ախպար, դո՞ւ ինչի ես ջղայնանում


Որովհետև էս սուտի "բնապահպանները" զզվացրին արդեն իրանց տուֆտա "պահպանությամբ"...
Տենց կենդանասեր են , սկզբից թող գնան գազանանոցի դեմը ցույց անեն, որ առյուծը պպզածա իրա 3 խորանարդ ծավալով վանդակում, ուղտի վրայից էլ բրդերը փունջ փունջ կախված են...

Համ էլ բա լավա որ Հրուկի ու էն խփուկի վրա կայֆավատ եք ըլնում?  :Jpit:

----------

My World My Space (09.03.2011), Աթեիստ (09.03.2011)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Որովհետև էս սուտի "բնապահպանները" զզվացրին արդեն իրանց տուֆտա "պահպանությամբ"...
> Տենց կենդանասեր են , սկզբից թող գնան գազանանոցի դեմը ցույց անեն, որ առյուծը պպզածա իրա 3 խորանարդ ծավալով վանդակում, ուղտի վրայից էլ բրդերը փունջ փունջ կախված են...
> 
> Համ էլ բա լավա որ Հրուկի ու էն խփուկի վրա կայֆավատ եք ըլնում?


Բայց խի՞ են սուտի, կամ ինչի՞ց ես ընտրում առաջնահերթությունը: Նախ, կոնկրետ Սիլվա Ադամյանը բավական ակտիվ ա ու տարբեր թեմաներով իրա կարծիքը արտահայտում ա, երկրորդն էլ եթե նույնիսկ նեղ մասնագիտացված ա դելֆինների կամ պինգվինների (  :Jpit:  ) գծով, եթե ճիշտ բանա ա ասում, ինչի՞ չասի: Ուրիշ բան, եթե պնդում ես, որ սխալ բաներ ա խոսում: 

Հրանուշի պահով համաձայն եմ, շատ անհամ բան են անում  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Որովհետև էս սուտի "բնապահպանները" զզվացրին արդեն իրանց տուֆտա "պահպանությամբ"...
> Տենց կենդանասեր են , սկզբից թող գնան գազանանոցի դեմը ցույց անեն, որ առյուծը պպզածա իրա 3 խորանարդ ծավալով վանդակում, ուղտի վրայից էլ բրդերը փունջ փունջ կախված են...
> 
> Համ էլ բա լավա որ Հրուկի ու էն խփուկի վրա կայֆավատ եք ըլնում?


Դու էլ սուպեր ռենտգեն ունես, սենց ինտերնետով տպագրված նյութով վռազ զգում ես, ով ա սուտի բնապահպան, ով իսկական....

Ու լոգիկան սպանեցուցիչ ա... Եթե առյուծները նստած են, պետք ա դելֆին էլ բերել.. Լավ առաջադեմ ժողովուրդ ենք, պրեցիդենտով ենք առաջնորդվում...

Մենակ թե մոռանում ես, որ առյուծը կովի միս ա ուտում, որից Հայաստանում կա, իսկ դելֆինը օվկիանոսի ձկան...

----------


## ministr

> Դու էլ սուպեր ռենտգեն ունես, սենց ինտերնետով տպագրված նյութով վռազ զգում ես, ով ա սուտի բնապահպան, ով իսկական....
> 
> Ու լոգիկան սպանեցուցիչ ա... Եթե առյուծները նստած են, պետք ա դելֆին էլ բերել.. Լավ առաջադեմ ժողովուրդ ենք, պրեցիդենտով ենք առաջնորդվում...
> 
> Մենակ թե մոռանում ես, որ առյուծը կովի միս ա ուտում, որից Հայաստանում կա, իսկ դելֆինը օվկիանոսի ձկան...


Չէ սուպեր ռենտգեն չունեմ, բայց ոնց որ էդ "բնապահպանները" թաքուն խոսել են դելֆինների հետ նրանք էլ հո չեեեն բողոքվել, հոոո չեն բողոքվել.. նենց որ էս բնապահպանները սաղ Հայաստանի բնությունը թողած ընգել են 4 հատ դելֆինի կյանքն են փրկում:

Մի հատ հարց, դու դելֆինարիումում եղել ես?

----------


## Sophie

Մեր նման տափաստանային ծովից հեռու երկրում Դելֆինարումը իսկզբանե այդքան էլ լավ միտք չէր: Բայց եթե մարդիկ կարողանաին այնումենայնիվ լավ աշխատանքով ու հսկողությամբ արդարացնել արվածը, կարելի էր ասել բրավո : Բայց ոնց տեսնում ենք այդպես չէ: Եթե պետքա չկարողանային գլուխ հանել նորմալ պրոֆեսիոնալ ձևով, էլ ումա պետք իրանց դելֆինարումը:

----------


## Sophie

> Չէ սուպեր ռենտգեն չունեմ, բայց ոնց որ էդ "բնապահպանները" թաքուն խոսել են դելֆինների հետ նրանք էլ հո չեեեն բողոքվել, հոոո չեն բողոքվել.. նենց որ էս բնապահպանները սաղ Հայաստանի բնությունը թողած ընգել են 4 հատ դելֆինի կյանքն են փրկում:
> 
> Մի հատ հարց, դու դելֆինարիումում եղել ես?


բայց էստեղ արդեն մենակ էտ 4 դելֆինների կյանքի մասին չի հարցը, վտանգվում է նաև այցելուների առողջությունը մանավանդ ովքեր ցանկանում են լողալ դելֆիների հետ:

----------


## ministr

> Բայց խի՞ են սուտի, կամ ինչի՞ց ես ընտրում առաջնահերթությունը: Նախ, կոնկրետ Սիլվա Ադամյանը բավական ակտիվ ա ու տարբեր թեմաներով իրա կարծիքը արտահայտում ա, երկրորդն էլ եթե նույնիսկ նեղ մասնագիտացված ա դելֆինների կամ պինգվինների (  ) գծով, եթե ճիշտ բանա ա ասում, ինչի՞ չասի: Ուրիշ բան, եթե պնդում ես, որ սխալ բաներ ա խոսում: 
> 
> Հրանուշի պահով համաձայն եմ, շատ անհամ բան են անում


Ինչի են սուտի? Ասեմ: Որովհետև քանի տարիա գազանանոցը կա (ոչ մի ձևի չի ստացվում կենդանաբանական այգի ասել), տարին մեկ մի կենդանի սատկումա, էն փղին զոռով շառով բերեցին չդիմացավ սատկեց (բա չիմացաք մեր Գրանտոն սեքսուալ մանյակա, նենց տաշեց որ էն խեղճը չդիմացավ) , իսկ կենդանիների վրա նայում ես լացդ գալիսա.... Ուրեմն էս հակասանիտարական, հակաբնապահպանական միջավայրը թողած իրանց համար խելոք նստած են, մեկ էլ առը հա դելֆինարիում!!! Այ քեզ փող կպցնելու առիթ... Համայն աշխարհի բնապահպաններ մեզ օգնեեեքքք... ու դավայ.. էդ 4 դելֆինի ճակատագիրը դառնումա Հայաստանի առաջնային պրոբլեմներից մեկը! Բա չիմացաք, էդ խեղճ ձկները օրհասական վիճակում են, հեսա պոչները կտնգեն, էն մեկը սատկելա արդեն, օդ չկա, ջուրը չի ֆիլտրացվում, սաղ օրը պլետներով ծեծում են....
Ու գնում եմ դելֆինարիում, տեսնում եմ 4 ուրախ զվարթ դելֆինչո, որոնց էներգիան իրանց ուտումա, հավեսով խաղում են, թռվռում են նույնիսկ էն ժամանակ, երբ պետք չի  :Smile:  վարժեցնողի հետ խաղեր են տալիս, ու ոչ մի վատ կյանքի նշույլ անգամ չկա: Իսկ վարժեցնողներն էլ նենց սիրով են վերաբերվում կենդանիներին, որ երևի կան ընտանիքներ, որտեղ սկի իրանց երեխեքին տենց չեն վերաբերվում:   

Ու հիմա ում պտի հավատամ? Իմ աչքերով տեսած առողջ ուրախ զվարթ դելֆիններին, թե "բնապահպանների" պատմած սատկող դելֆիններին?

----------

Աթեիստ (09.03.2011)

----------


## ministr

> բայց էստեղ արդեն մենակ էտ 4 դելֆինների կյանքի մասին չի հարցը, վտանգվում է նաև այցելուների առողջությունը մանավանդ ովքեր ցանկանում են լողալ դելֆիների հետ:


Մեկնումեկը վնասվելա մինչև հիմա? Տեսան չէ դելֆիններին կպնել չի լինում, թարսի պես շատ առողջ են, հիմա էլ անցել են մարդկանց առողջության պահպանմանը: Եկեք առողջապահության նախարարությունն ել փակենք թողնենք բնապահպանության նախարարություն դե որ տենցա  :Smile:

----------


## ministr

> Մեր նման տափաստանային ծովից հեռու երկրում Դելֆինարումը իսկզբանե այդքան էլ լավ միտք չէր: Բայց եթե մարդիկ կարողանաին այնումենայնիվ լավ աշխատանքով ու հսկողությամբ արդարացնել արվածը, կարելի էր ասել բրավո : Բայց ոնց տեսնում ենք այդպես չէ: Եթե պետքա չկարողանային գլուխ հանել նորմալ պրոֆեսիոնալ ձևով, էլ ումա պետք իրանց դելֆինարումը:


Մարդիկ մինչև հիմա արդարացնում են չէ? Ոչ մի  արտակարգ դեպք չի գրանցվել չէ? Դե ասա բրավո  :Smile:

----------


## Sophie

Իսկ միգուցե արտակարգ դեպքերի մասին դեռ վաղ է  խոսելը: Ընդամենը մի քանի ամիս է գործում չես կարող ասել ինչ կլինի: 
Հետո էլ եթե փող են ուզում աշխատել կամ հայ երեխաներին ուրախացնել թող բարի լինեն ամեն ինչ տեղը տեղին ու անվտանգ անեն:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Չէ սուպեր ռենտգեն չունեմ, բայց ոնց որ էդ "բնապահպանները" թաքուն խոսել են դելֆինների հետ նրանք էլ հո չեեեն բողոքվել, հոոո չեն բողոքվել.. նենց որ էս բնապահպանները սաղ Հայաստանի բնությունը թողած ընգել են 4 հատ դելֆինի կյանքն են փրկում:
> 
> Մի հատ հարց, դու դելֆինարիումում եղել ես?


 Այսինքն, դու ենթադրում ես, որ ես էն մարդն եմ, ով պետք  ա էսքան խոսի, դեմ լինի դելֆինատանջությանը ու գնա դելֆին նայելու՝ նպաստելով իրանց բիզնեսի զարգացմանը???

Նագի մայեյ տամ նե բուձետ  :Beee:

----------


## ministr

> Իսկ միգուցե արտակարգ դեպքերի մասին դեռ վաղ է  խոսելը: Ընդամենը մի քանի ամիս է գործում չես կարող ասել ինչ կլինի: 
> Հետո էլ եթե փող են ուզում աշխատել կամ հայ երեխաներին ուրախացնել թող բարի լինեն ամեն ինչ տեղը տեղին ու անվտանգ անեն:


Սոֆ ջան, իսկ ինչի ես կարծում որ անվտանգ չի? Ինչա թե մի հատ գրանտ ուտող գիշերը մարգարեական երազա տեսել, որ ջուրը չի ֆիլտրացվում?
Հիմա դու լինեիր դելֆինարիումի տերը, եթե գիտես որ երեխեքին կարողա վնաս լինի էդ ջրից (հիմնականում երեխաներին են բուժում) տենց ռիսկ կանեիր նման ծառայություն մատուցեիր? Հասկանում եմ, որ էդ "բնապահպանը" մոմա վառում որ մի երեխու մի բան լինի, ոնց որ օրինակ էն գենդերային հավասարություն քարոզող ՀԿ-ները մոմ են վառում որ աղջիկ բռնաբարվի կամ ընատանիքում կին ծեծվի ու ամենակարևորը իրենց ասի... (փող տվողերի առաջ ապացույց , որ իրենց գոյությունը պետք է...):
Բնապահպանը էդքան մտածումա, թող իրան տված փողերով անկախ փորձագետներ վարձի, ուղարկի ստուգելու... թե չէ աթոռին նստելա ասումա կարողա վնաս լինի...
Ես էլ կարող եմ նստեմ աթոռին, շենք սարքողին դատի տամ, ասեմ կարողա սարքածդ շենքը փլվի մարդիկ մեռնեն:

----------


## ministr

> Այսինքն, դու ենթադրում ես, որ ես էն մարդն եմ, ով պետք  ա էսքան խոսի, դեմ լինի դելֆինատանջությանը ու գնա դելֆին նայելու՝ նպաստելով իրանց բիզնեսի զարգացմանը???
> 
> Նագի մայեյ տամ նե բուձետ


Ֆրեյա ջան, դե հմի ոնց չասեմ, բա որ էդ դելֆիններին չես տեսել, որ էդ վարժեցնողների վերաբերմունքը չես տեսել, դելֆինների պայմանները չես տեսել, էլ ինչ քարոզ ես կարդում?  :Smile: 
Կիկոսի մահը հո չի...

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Մինիստր ջան, իմ իմանալով դելֆիններից մեկն արդեն սատկել է:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ինչի են սուտի? Ասեմ: Որովհետև քանի տարիա գազանանոցը կա (ոչ մի ձևի չի ստացվում կենդանաբանական այգի ասել), տարին մեկ մի կենդանի սատկումա, էն փղին զոռով շառով բերեցին չդիմացավ սատկեց (բա չիմացաք մեր Գրանտոն սեքսուալ մանյակա, նենց տաշեց որ էն խեղճը չդիմացավ) , իսկ կենդանիների վրա նայում ես լացդ գալիսա.... Ուրեմն էս հակասանիտարական, հակաբնապահպանական միջավայրը թողած իրանց համար խելոք նստած են, մեկ էլ առը հա դելֆինարիում!!! Այ քեզ փող կպցնելու առիթ... Համայն աշխարհի բնապահպաններ մեզ օգնեեեքքք... ու դավայ.. էդ 4 դելֆինի ճակատագիրը դառնումա Հայաստանի առաջնային պրոբլեմներից մեկը! Բա չիմացաք, էդ խեղճ ձկները օրհասական վիճակում են, հեսա պոչները կտնգեն, էն մեկը սատկելա արդեն, օդ չկա, ջուրը չի ֆիլտրացվում, սաղ օրը պլետներով ծեծում են....
> Ու գնում եմ դելֆինարիում, տեսնում եմ 4 ուրախ զվարթ դելֆինչո, որոնց էներգիան իրանց ուտումա, հավեսով խաղում են, թռվռում են նույնիսկ էն ժամանակ, երբ պետք չի  վարժեցնողի հետ խաղեր են տալիս, ու ոչ մի վատ կյանքի նշույլ անգամ չկա: Իսկ վարժեցնողներն էլ նենց սիրով են վերաբերվում կենդանիներին, որ երևի կան ընտանիքներ, որտեղ սկի իրանց երեխեքին տենց չեն վերաբերվում:   
> 
> Ու հիմա ում պտի հավատամ? Իմ աչքերով տեսած առողջ ուրախ զվարթ դելֆիններին, թե "բնապահպանների" պատմած սատկող դելֆիններին?


 Մինիստր, դու էլ չգիտես, ինչ ես ասում... ուղղակի մոդա ա բոլորին մեղադրել ինչ-որ գաղտնի ու շատ գաղտնի /էնքան գաղտնի, որ ասողն էլ տեղյակ չի.../ կազմակերպություններիվ, ամերիկացիներից, հրեաներից... եւ այլն... փող ստանալու մեջ:

Բա էլ քո կարծիքով ոնց ա աշխատում բնապահպանական ՀԿն? Բացվում ա ու սերժոյից փողեր ա ստանում վայրենությունների մասին լռելու մեջ? Էդ հին ձև ա....

Մի հատ կարող ես բացատրել փող ստանալու մեխանիզմը?  

Կենդանաբանական այգու համար էլ են շատ ասում, բայց ով ա լսողը...


Բացի դրանից, եթե Կենդանաբանական այգին չեն կարող փակել գազաններին էլ շպրտել փողոց, գոնե կարող են թույլ չտալ, որ նոր պոտենցիալ գազանանոց դառնալու թեկնածու օբյեկտներ չբացվեն....

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Սոֆ ջան, իսկ ինչի ես կարծում որ անվտանգ չի? Ինչա թե մի հատ գրանտ ուտող գիշերը մարգարեական երազա տեսել, որ ջուրը չի ֆիլտրացվում?
> Հիմա դու լինեիր դելֆինարիումի տերը, եթե գիտես որ երեխեքին կարողա վնաս լինի էդ ջրից (հիմնականում երեխաներին են բուժում) տենց ռիսկ կանեիր նման ծառայություն մատուցեիր? Հասկանում եմ, որ էդ "բնապահպանը" մոմա վառում որ մի երեխու մի բան լինի, ոնց որ օրինակ էն գենդերային հավասարություն քարոզող ՀԿ-ները մոմ են վառում որ աղջիկ բռնաբարվի կամ ընատանիքում կին ծեծվի ու ամենակարևորը իրենց ասի... (փող տվողերի առաջ ապացույց , որ իրենց գոյությունը պետք է...):
> Բնապահպանը էդքան մտածումա, թող իրան տված փողերով անկախ փորձագետներ վարձի, ուղարկի ստուգելու... թե չէ աթոռին նստելա ասումա կարողա վնաս լինի...
> Ես էլ կարող եմ նստեմ աթոռին, շենք սարքողին դատի տամ, ասեմ կարողա սարքածդ շենքը փլվի մարդիկ մեռնեն:


Լավ էլի, Մինիստր...  :Jpit:  չեմ հասկանում, դու էլ մարգարեական երազ ես տեսել, որ մարդիկ աղի գրանտ են կերել ու երազ են տեսել, որ չի ֆիլտրվում ջուրը???

Պարզ չի, որ անկապ տեղը չեն ասում, մի բան կա ուրեմն????

Այսինքն, դու էնքան օպտիմիստ ես, որ մտածում ես հայերը պետք ա փող չխնայեին ու մակարդակով դելֆինարիում սարքեին??? Տո ստեղ սկի մարդկանց նորմալ չեն կերակրում, ուր մնաց դելֆիններին???

----------


## Sophie

> Սոֆ ջան, իսկ ինչի ես կարծում որ անվտանգ չի? Ինչա թե մի հատ գրանտ ուտող գիշերը մարգարեական երազա տեսել, որ ջուրը չի ֆիլտրացվում?
> Հիմա դու լինեիր դելֆինարիումի տերը, եթե գիտես որ երեխեքին կարողա վնաս լինի էդ ջրից (հիմնականում երեխաներին են բուժում) տենց ռիսկ կանեիր նման ծառայություն մատուցեիր? Հասկանում եմ, որ էդ "բնապահպանը" մոմա վառում որ մի երեխու մի բան լինի, ոնց որ օրինակ էն գենդերային հավասարություն քարոզող ՀԿ-ները մոմ են վառում որ աղջիկ բռնաբարվի կամ ընատանիքում կին ծեծվի ու ամենակարևորը իրենց ասի... (փող տվողերի առաջ ապացույց , որ իրենց գոյությունը պետք է...):
> Բնապահպանը էդքան մտածումա, թող իրան տված փողերով անկախ փորձագետներ վարձի, ուղարկի ստուգելու... թե չէ աթոռին նստելա ասումա կարողա վնաս լինի...
> Ես էլ կարող եմ նստեմ աթոռին, շենք սարքողին դատի տամ, ասեմ կարողա սարքածդ շենքը փլվի մարդիկ մեռնեն:


 Մինիստր ջան էդ դեպքում ի՞նչի չի ժխտել բա ֆիլտացիայի բացակայության մասին, եթե ամեն ինչ տենց հալալ զուլալա: Ինձ չի հետաքրքրում թե տվյալ բնապահպանը ինչ մղումներովա մեղադրանքները ներկայացրել: Ինձ հետաքրքիրա այնումանեյանիվ դա ճիշտա թե չէ:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ֆրեյա ջան, դե հմի ոնց չասեմ, բա որ էդ դելֆիններին չես տեսել, որ էդ վարժեցնողների վերաբերմունքը չես տեսել, դելֆինների պայմանները չես տեսել, էլ ինչ քարոզ ես կարդում? 
> Կիկոսի մահը հո չի...


Հա, վարժեցնողի տուտուզիկն էլ չեմ տեսել ....  :Tongue:  Հետո ինչ?   Ոնց որ թե դու էլ ոտից գլուխ ուսումնասիրել ես, թե դելֆիններն ինչ պայմաններում են ապրում...

Գնացողներն ասում են, որ քլորահոտից աչքերները ցավացել ա... Բացի դրանից, գնալով ինչ պետք ա իմանաս քանի կիլո ու ինչ որակի ձուկ են կերցնում, քանի օրը մեկ են մաքրում ու քանի հատ ֆիլտր ա տեղադրված...

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Մինիստր ջան, իմ իմանալով դելֆիններից մեկն արդեն սատկել է:


 :Shok: 

Եւ իհարկե գաղտնի կերպով հուղարկավորվել, որ սկանդալ չլինի ու մինիստրի պես մարդիկ շարունակեն երազել, որ դելֆինները դելֆինային դրախտում են...  :Sad:

----------


## ministr

> Մինիստր ջան, իմ իմանալով դելֆիններից մեկն արդեն սատկել է:


Հենց էդ շուխուրն եմ ասում էլի... ոնց 4 դելֆին կար տենց էլի կա...Ինչքան էլ որ մոմ են վառում տենց բան լինի դեռ չի եղել  :Smile:

----------

davidus (09.03.2011)

----------


## Sophie

> Հենց էդ շուխուրն եմ ասում էլի... ոնց 4 դելֆին կար տենց էլի կա...Ինչքան էլ որ մոմ են վառում տենց բան լինի դեռ չի եղել


 Ի՞նչ գիտես էտ 4-ին էլ անունով դեմքով ճանաչում է՞իր :LOL: : Ասենք որ սատկած լիներ չէի՞ն կարա փոխեին :Secret: :

----------


## ministr

> Մինիստր, դու էլ չգիտես, ինչ ես ասում... ուղղակի մոդա ա բոլորին մեղադրել ինչ-որ գաղտնի ու շատ գաղտնի /էնքան գաղտնի, որ ասողն էլ տեղյակ չի.../ կազմակերպություններիվ, ամերիկացիներից, հրեաներից... եւ այլն... փող ստանալու մեջ:
> 
> Բա էլ քո կարծիքով ոնց ա աշխատում բնապահպանական ՀԿն? Բացվում ա ու սերժոյից փողեր ա ստանում վայրենությունների մասին լռելու մեջ? Էդ հին ձև ա....
> 
> Մի հատ կարող ես բացատրել փող ստանալու մեխանիզմը?  
> 
> Կենդանաբանական այգու համար էլ են շատ ասում, բայց ով ա լսողը...
> 
> 
> Բացի դրանից, եթե Կենդանաբանական այգին չեն կարող փակել գազաններին էլ շպրտել փողոց, գոնե կարող են թույլ չտալ, որ նոր պոտենցիալ գազանանոց դառնալու թեկնածու օբյեկտներ չբացվեն....


Իմ ասելուց տենցա երևում որ չգիտեմ ինչ եմ ասում?  :Smile: 
Կակռազ դու ես ենթադրություններով խոսում ու մեղադրական կարդում :

Բնապահպանական ՀԿ-ն բացվումա, որ ստացված միջոցներով բնության պահպանությանը պիտանի լինի, ոչ թե կեղտ ման գա, որ փող ստանա ու տակով անի:  Սա իդելական դեպքնա, բայց բոլորս էլ գիտենք, թե ոնց են ՀԿ-ները տնօրինում գումարները: 

Համմե? Կենդանաբանական այգու մասին ձեն հանողա եղել? Հլա մի հատ լինկ կարաս տաս? Էն փիղը որ ոտերը տնգեց, եթե տենցա, պետքա մինչև եվրոդատարան դատի տային... բա ուր էին?

----------


## Ձայնալար

Դավ, կենդանաբանական այգու վատ վիճակի մասին այգու ղեկավարությունն էլ ա խոսում ու ասում, որ փող չկա լավացնելու, ստեղ ասելու բան չկա առանձնապես, ՀԿ-երը ի՞նչ ասեն: Չեն էլ կարող պահանջել տասնամյակներ գոյություն ունեցող այգու փակվելը՝ լուրջ չի: Իսկ այ Դելֆիանրիումը նոր ա կառուցվել, սկզբում պահանջում էին չկառուցել, հիմա էլ մատնացույց են անում պրոբլեմները: Ու գազանանոցի փիղը ստեղ կապչոննի:

----------


## ministr

> Լավ էլի, Մինիստր...  չեմ հասկանում, դու էլ մարգարեական երազ ես տեսել, որ մարդիկ աղի գրանտ են կերել ու երազ են տեսել, որ չի ֆիլտրվում ջուրը???
> 
> Պարզ չի, որ անկապ տեղը չեն ասում, մի բան կա ուրեմն????
> 
> Այսինքն, դու էնքան օպտիմիստ ես, որ մտածում ես հայերը պետք ա փող չխնայեին ու մակարդակով դելֆինարիում սարքեին??? Տո ստեղ սկի մարդկանց նորմալ չեն կերակրում, ուր մնաց դելֆիններին???


Չէ ես մարգարեական երազ չեմ տեսել, ուղղակի ուղեղս էնքան հերիքումա, որ ջոկեմ երազ տեսնողին  :Jpit: 

Չէ պարզ չի, որ անկապ տեղը չեն ասում: Որովհետև եթե անկապ տեղը չասեին կվկայակոչեին կոնկրետ փորձաքննության արդյունքներ: Տրամաբանական չի?
Նախ հայերը չեբն սարքել ուկրաինացներն են սարքել: Տեսնում ես, որ էլի ենթադրություններդ ուզում ես անցկացնես իրականության տեղ: Չես եղել, բայց հաստատ գիտես որ ընդեղ դելֆինները սոված սատկում են...

----------


## ministr

> Մինիստր ջան էդ դեպքում ի՞նչի չի ժխտել բա ֆիլտացիայի բացակայության մասին, եթե ամեն ինչ տենց հալալ զուլալա: Ինձ չի հետաքրքրում թե տվյալ բնապահպանը ինչ մղումներովա մեղադրանքները ներկայացրել: Ինձ հետաքրքիրա այնումանեյանիվ դա ճիշտա թե չէ:


Սոֆ ջան, բազմիցս հայտարարել են, որ ջուրը մի քանի անգամ ֆիլտրացվումա: Անպայմանա ընկնեմ հոդվածները գտնեմ?

----------


## ministr

> Հա, վարժեցնողի տուտուզիկն էլ չեմ տեսել ....  Հետո ինչ?   Ոնց որ թե դու էլ ոտից գլուխ ուսումնասիրել ես, թե դելֆիններն ինչ պայմաններում են ապրում...
> 
> Գնացողներն ասում են, որ քլորահոտից աչքերները ցավացել ա... Բացի դրանից, գնալով ինչ պետք ա իմանաս քանի կիլո ու ինչ որակի ձուկ են կերցնում, քանի օրը մեկ են մաքրում ու քանի հատ ֆիլտր ա տեղադրված...


Վարժեցնողի տուտուզիկը?  :Jpit:  Յաաաաաա .. ընտիր բան ես բաց թողել  :Jpit: 
Ես եղել եմ ու ոչ մեկի աչքերն էլ չէր ցավում.. քլորահոտից  :Jpit:  Էդ էլ նորություն էր? Քլորից աչքերը կարմրում են ոչ թե ցավում, էն էլ անմիրապես ջրի հետ շփվելուց:

Ընդհանրապես կենդանին ձևեր չի թափում, եթե պայմանները վատ են, դա անմիջապես երևումա կենդանու վարքից: Թե կարողա ադրենալին են սրսկում ելույթից առաջ?  :Smile:  
Թե քանի ֆիլտրա, ու քանի կիլո ձուկ են ուտում թող "բնապահպաններդ" սկուպոյություն չանեն, փորձագիտական խումբ վարձեն ստուգեն իմանան:

----------

Աթեիստ (09.03.2011)

----------


## ministr

> Եւ իհարկե գաղտնի կերպով հուղարկավորվել, որ սկանդալ չլինի ու մինիստրի պես մարդիկ շարունակեն երազել, որ դելֆինները դելֆինային դրախտում են...


Հա "բնապահպաններն էլ" դելֆինի ականջում քնած... իիինչ են բաց թողել: Տենց բան լիներ, հիմա էդ սատկած դելֆինի 7 ու քառսունք արել էին արդեն դելֆինարիումի դեմը:

----------


## ministr

> Ի՞նչ գիտես էտ 4-ին էլ անունով դեմքով ճանաչում է՞իր: Ասենք որ սատկած լիներ չէի՞ն կարա փոխեին:


Ոնննց մտքովս չէր անցել: Ուրեմն 4 հաը դելֆինա, 40 հատ էլ զամեն: Հենց մեկը սատկումա, սարքում են սուշի, ու տեղը սուսուփուս զամենին են մտցնում:

----------

Barcamaniac (10.03.2011), davidus (09.03.2011), Աթեիստ (09.03.2011)

----------


## ministr

> Դավ, կենդանաբանական այգու վատ վիճակի մասին այգու ղեկավարությունն էլ ա խոսում ու ասում, որ փող չկա լավացնելու, ստեղ ասելու բան չկա առանձնապես, ՀԿ-երը ի՞նչ ասեն: Չեն էլ կարող պահանջել տասնամյակներ գոյություն ունեցող այգու փակվելը՝ լուրջ չի: Իսկ այ Դելֆիանրիումը նոր ա կառուցվել, սկզբում պահանջում էին չկառուցել, հիմա էլ մատնացույց են անում պրոբլեմները: Ու գազանանոցի փիղը ստեղ կապչոննի:


Ուրեմն որ փող չկա, պտի էն խեղճ առյուծը "տնփիսո" դառնա? Չեն կարում պահեն թող փակեն, կամ էլ "բնապահպանները" փող իրանց փայ փողերից տան, ասեն առեք, էս մի առյուծին մենք ենք պահում որ տենցա... Հը, տենց չի? 

Հա սկզբից ասում էին, բա մեր 100 տարվա ինտիլեգենցիայի աճյունների հանգիստը կխանգարվի... հետո տեսան չէ դա չի անցնում, անցան դելֆիններին, տեսան չեն սատկում հիմա էլ անցել են մարդկանց... Գազանանոցի փիղն էլ դառավ կապչոննի:

----------

davidus (09.03.2011), My World My Space (09.03.2011)

----------


## My World My Space

> Ամոթն էլ լավ բան ա...., էնքան էն ծառափրկության մարմաջով տարվել, որ քիչ ա մնում սրբի անուն  հանեն.... Ծառապաշտպան սրբերի միասնություն....
> 
> Էդ ուր էին էդ սրբերը, որ Լենինգրադյան, Շիրազի  և Սեբաստիա փողոցների հատման մասում մեկի Օբեկտի համար 18 հատ կաղնի հատվեց, օրը ցերեկով... թե փողը նախօրոք էին վերցրել....
> 
> ԻՄՀԿ Դելֆինարիայի համար 10 հատ ծառ զոհել արժի, քանի որ էրեխեքի համար ա արվում, ու եթե ամեն մեկին ստիպեն որ մի ծառ քիչ կտրի, 1,5 միլիոն երևանցիներն իրավունքն ունեն 10 ծառ զոհեն իրանց էրեխեքի համար:
> 
> Իսկ էստեղ նույնիսկ ծառահատման խնդիր չկա, էկել քթները խոթել են.... կամ նույնիսկ տեսել եք ըտեղի ծառերը, 90 ականների կտրված ծառերի քոտուկներից մի քանի մացառ էր դուս էկել, ետ ա.....



էս թեմայի առաջին էջի իմ գրառում ա, էլի պնդում եմ.....

----------

ministr (09.03.2011)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ուրեմն որ փող չկա, պտի էն խեղճ առյուծը "տնփիսո" դառնա? Չեն կարում պահեն թող փակեն, կամ էլ "բնապահպանները" փող իրանց փայ փողերից տան, ասեն առեք, էս մի առյուծին մենք ենք պահում որ տենցա... Հը, տենց չի? 
> 
> Հա սկզբից ասում էին, բա մեր 100 տարվա ինտիլեգենցիայի աճյունների հանգիստը կխանգարվի... հետո տեսան չէ դա չի անցնում, անցան դելֆիններին, տեսան չեն սատկում հիմա էլ անցել են մարդկանց... Գազանանոցի փիղն էլ դառավ կապչոննի:


Մինիստր, գրանտները միֆ են:  Նախ, տենց եսիմինչ գրասենյակներ չկան Հայաստանում, ու ոչ մեկն ավելորդ փողերը չի ստանում...

----------


## ministr

> Մինիստր, գրանտները միֆ են:  Նախ, տենց եսիմինչ գրասենյակներ չկան Հայաստանում, ու ոչ մեկն ավելորդ փողերը չի ստանում...


Ոնց միֆ են  :Jpit:  Նենց կուզեի ես էլ տենց մի 2 միֆ կպցնեի ու մի քանի տարի աղայի պես ապրեի  :Jpit:  Համ ասում ես սերոժը փող չի տալիս, համ ասում ես գրանտները միֆ են.. բա օդով են էդ բրոշյուրները տպվում, մարդա մի ջիպով ֆռֆռում, օֆիսին եսիմ ինչ փողեր տալիս արենդա...?  :Smile:

----------

My World My Space (09.03.2011)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ուրեմն որ փող չկա, պտի էն խեղճ առյուծը "տնփիսո" դառնա? Չեն կարում պահեն թող փակեն, կամ էլ "բնապահպանները" փող իրանց փայ փողերից տան, ասեն առեք, էս մի առյուծին մենք ենք պահում որ տենցա... Հը, տենց չի? 
> 
> Հա սկզբից ասում էին, բա մեր 100 տարվա ինտիլեգենցիայի աճյունների հանգիստը կխանգարվի... հետո տեսան չէ դա չի անցնում, անցան դելֆիններին, տեսան չեն սատկում հիմա էլ անցել են մարդկանց... Գազանանոցի փիղն էլ դառավ կապչոննի:


Ինչ ասեմ, ապեր, դե մի հատ priority list սարքի, որ բնապահպանները իմանան, որ պրոբլեմի մասին սկզբից խոսան, որ իրավունք ունենան անցնել հաջորդին  :Dntknw:

----------


## ministr

> Ինչ ասեմ, ապեր, դե մի հատ priority list սարքի, որ բնապահպանները իմանան, որ պրոբլեմի մասին սկզբից խոսան, որ իրավունք ունենան անցնել հաջորդին


Փողերն իրանք ուտեն ես էլ իրանց տեղը priority list սարքեմ?

----------


## davidus

> Ոնց միֆ են  Նենց կուզեի ես էլ տենց մի 2 միֆ կպցնեի ու մի քանի տարի աղայի պես ապրեի  Համ ասում ես սերոժը փող չի տալիս, համ ասում ես գրանտները միֆ են.. բա օդով են էդ բրոշյուրները տպվում, մարդա մի ջիպով ֆռֆռում, օֆիսին եսիմ ինչ փողեր տալիս արենդա...?


Դավ, դու ոչ մի բան չգիտես ապեր։  :Jpit:  Կա եկամտի նաև երրորդ աղբյուրը. հույսը, մեկ էլ՝ անիմաստ խոսալը։ 

Դու մենակ իմանաս, թե էսօր մեր ՀԿ-ների շարքերում ինչ «փայլուն» էկզեմպլյարներ կան։ Խոսացածը ջուր, ստացածը՝ քեշ փող։ Ուղղակի մինչև դրան հասնելը պետք է համապատասխան տուտուզ գտնել՝ այնտեղ տեղավորվելու համար։ Ընդամենը։ Իսկ էդ ՀԿ-ների մեջ ով ամենից բարձրն է գոռում, ուրեմն հաստատ ֆինանսի խնդիր ունի։ Իսկ գործ անող ՀԿ-ն փողը վերցնում ա, գործը անում, ու հետո նոր ա ԱՐԴՅՈՒՆՔՆԵՐԻ մասին գոռում։

Հ.Գ. Դավ, բայց խոստովանի, որ իրականում 5 դելֆին ա եղել, էն մեկին որպես փոխանորդ են պահել....  :LOL:

----------


## ministr

> Դավ, դու ոչ մի բան չգիտես ապեր։  Կա եկամտի նաև երրորդ աղբյուրը. հույսը, մեկ էլ՝ անիմաստ խոսալը։ 
> 
> Դու մենակ իմանաս, թե էսօր մեր ՀԿ-ների շարքերում ինչ «փայլուն» էկզեմպլյարներ կան։ Խոսացածը ջուր, ստացածը՝ քեշ փող։ Ուղղակի մինչև դրան հասնելը պետք է համապատասխան տուտուզ գտնել՝ այնտեղ տեղավորվելու համար։ Ընդամենը։ Իսկ էդ ՀԿ-ների մեջ ով ամենից բարձրն է գոռում, ուրեմն հաստատ ֆինանսի խնդիր ունի։ Իսկ գործ անող ՀԿ-ն փողը վերցնում ա, գործը անում, ու հետո նոր ա ԱՐԴՅՈՒՆՔՆԵՐԻ մասին գոռում։
> 
> Հ.Գ. Դավ, բայց խոստովանի, որ իրականում 5 դելֆին ա եղել, էն մեկին որպես փոխանորդ են պահել....



Ես ասում եմ 40 դու ասում ես 5... շաբաթը մի դելֆին շունչը փչումա...  :Jpit:  Որովհետև չեն ուզում ուտեն, վարժեցնողներն էլ նստած շաշկի են խաղում....

Ի միջի այլոց, հայ "բնապահպաններին" նվիրված առաջին ֆիլմը (մարգարեական երազով բնականաբար...  :Jpit:  )

----------

davidus (09.03.2011), My World My Space (09.03.2011)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Փողերն իրանք ուտեն ես էլ իրանց տեղը priority list սարքեմ?


Փող ուտող ՀԿ-երի մասին ես էլ շատ բան գիտեմ, ստեղ խոսքը կոնկրետ հայտարարաության մասին ա: Անկախ նրանից ինչքան փող են կերել, կոնկրետ բան են ասել մարդիկ, կարաս հավատաս, կարաս չհավատաս, կարաս հակափաստարկ բերես: Բայց իրանց փողերի մասին չճշտված ինֆորմացիան ու գազանանոցի միայնակ փիղը հակափաստարկ չեն:

----------


## ministr

> Փող ուտող ՀԿ-երի մասին ես էլ շատ բան գիտեմ, ստեղ խոսքը կոնկրետ հայտարարաության մասին ա: Անկախ նրանից ինչքան փող են կերել, կոնկրետ բան են ասել մարդիկ, կարաս հավատաս, կարաս չհավատաս, կարաս հակափաստարկ բերես: Բայց իրանց փողերի մասին չճշտված ինֆորմացիան ու գազանանոցի միայնակ փիղը հակափաստարկ չեն:


Գլխավոր հակափաստարկը անհիմն եզրակացություններն են: Որ նստած տեղը որոշում են, թե կենդանիներն իրենց ոնց են զգում: Երբ որ կոնկրետ փաստերի վրա հիմնված կխոսեն ու բողոքի ձայն կբարձրացնեն, այ էդ ժամանակ ամեն ինչ կլինի պարզ ու օբյեկտիվ:

Իսկ գազանանոցի փիղը ու մնացած կենդանիները կոնկրետ փաստեր են...

Հ.Գ. Բագ, դու գնացել ես դելֆինարիում?

----------

Ձայնալար (09.03.2011)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Գլխավոր հակափաստարկը անհիմն եզրակացություններն են: Որ նստած տեղը որոշում են, թե կենդանիներն իրենց ոնց են զգում: Երբ որ կոնկրետ փաստերի վրա հիմնված կխոսեն ու բողոքի ձայն կբարձրացնեն, այ էդ ժամանակ ամեն ինչ կլինի պարզ ու օբյեկտիվ:
> 
> Իսկ գազանանոցի փիղը ու մնացած կենդանիները կոնկրետ փաստեր են...
> 
> Հ.Գ. Բագ, դու գնացել ես դելֆինարիում?


Չէ  :Jpit:  Գնա՞մ  :Smile:

----------


## ministr

> Չէ  Գնա՞մ


Գնա հետո կխոսենք  :Jpit:

----------

Ձայնալար (09.03.2011)

----------


## Bujak2012

Այ ժողովուրդ, մի հատ վարժեցրած դելֆինը արժի 70-80 հազար դոլար: Էդ, որ մի ապուշ բիզնեսմենը իրա դելֆիններին սոված կպահի, առանց ֆիլտրելու ջրում կպահի: Դելֆինը շատ զգայուն կենդանի է, եթե նրա սնունդը նորմալ չէղավ կամ ջուրը չհամապատասխանեց իր բնական միջավայրի պարամետրերին, նա կսատկի: Չվարժեցրած դելֆինը արժի 40-50 հազար դոլար, վարժեցնելը տևում է մինչև 3 տարի: Դե հիմա պատկերացրեք էդ հիմարներին ովքեր իրենց շատ թանկ «ապրանքը» կփչացնեն

----------

davidus (09.03.2011), ministr (09.03.2011), Աթեիստ (09.03.2011), Լուսաբեր (09.03.2011)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ես էլ հիշեցնեմ, որ դելֆինարիումը բացել է ուկրաինական մի ընկերություն, որը նախկին ԽՍՀՄ տարածքում բազմաթիվ դելֆինարիումներ ունի: Այսինքն ունի մասնագետներ, որոնք մեր բնապահաններից մի քանի անգամ լավ գիտեն թե ինչ պայմաններում է պետք պահել դելֆիններին, ինչով կերակել և այլն: Ու վերջին հերթին նրանք կուզեն, որ այդ դելֆինների գլխից մի մազ պակասի:

----------

davidus (09.03.2011), ministr (09.03.2011)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Այսօր վերջապես չորսամյա զարմիկիս հետ այցելեցի դելֆինարիումը։ Շատ լավն էր, ես ավելի թույլ ներկայացում էի սպասում։ Զարմիկս դժգոհում էր, որ երաժշտության ձայնը շատ բարձր էր (ինձ համար նորմալ էր, բայց երևի առաջին հերթին պետք է երեխաների հարմարությունը հաշվի առնել)։ Լուսանկարներ շատ չեմ արել, քանի որ լուսանկարելիս ներկայացումը, կարելի է ասել, չես դիտում։ Այնուամենայնիվ, ահա մի քանիսը։







Բացի դելֆիններից, ներկայացում էր տալիս նաև մի փոկ։



Եվ իրենք՝ մարզիչները։

----------

Artgeo (27.06.2011), boooooooom (27.06.2011), Bruno (26.06.2011), Cassiopeia (26.06.2011), davidus (26.06.2011), Kita (27.06.2011), Lionne_en_Chasse (27.06.2011), Աթեիստ (27.06.2011), Անի Ներկարար (27.06.2011), Արէա (27.06.2011)

----------


## Artgeo

Ուզում եմ, կազմակերպվենք, գնանք:

----------

Cassiopeia (27.06.2011), Kita (27.06.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> Ուզում եմ, կազմակերպվենք, գնանք:


Գնանք մարզիչին բերենք ինտիմ անկյու՞ն  :Think:

----------


## Bruno

Ժողովուրդ դելֆինարիումի կայքը եթե գիտեք, գրեք էլի:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ժողովուրդ դելֆինարիումի կայքը եթե գիտեք, գրեք էլի:


Հայկական գեղցիության ու ռուսի հետույք մտնելու հերթական դրսևորումն ա

http://delfinariy.am/  :Bad:

----------

Ariadna (23.07.2011), Bruno (30.06.2011), Freeman (14.08.2011), Աթեիստ (30.06.2011), Տրիբուն (06.03.2013)

----------


## Vaio

> Այսօր վերջապես չորսամյա զարմիկիս հետ այցելեցի դելֆինարիումը։


Ո՞նց, բա ի՞նչ էին ասում՝ փակվելա...

----------


## Vaio

> Գնանք մարզիչին բերենք ինտիմ անկյու՞ն


 :Think: 

Դրա համար պտի դոստուպ ստանա` այդ հմայիչ անկյան համար ))

----------


## Valentina

*Այսօր կետերի և դելֆինների միջազգային օրն է*

Աշխարհը հուլիսի 23-ին նշում է կետերի և դելֆինների միջազգային օրը: Այս տոնը սահմանվել է 1986 թվականին, երբ Կետորսության միջազգային հանձնաժողովը, 200 տարի շարունակ այդ կենդանիներին մասսայաբար ոչնչացնելուց հետո, արգելք դրեց կետերի որսի ու արդյունահանման վրա: Սակայն օրը վերաբերում է ոչ միայն նրանց, այլև բոլոր ծովային կաթնասունների պաշտպանությանը: Ամեն տարի այս օրը զանազան հասարակական կազմակերպություններ իրականացնում են բազմաբարդ ակցիաներ` ահազանգելով կենդանական աշխարհի եզակի տեսակներին սպառնացող վտանգների մասին: Հայաստանում կետեր, իհարկե, չկան: Իսկ ահա դելֆինները, որոնք հյուրընկալվեցին մեր մայրաքաղաքում, չարժանացան սրտաբաց ընդունելության: Բնապահպանները մինչ օրս էլ շարունակում են դեմ արտահայտվել Երևանում դելֆինարիումի գոյությանը, և այս իմաստով հուլիսի 23-ը նրանց համար պիտի առանձնահատուկ օր լինի:

asekose.am

Հ.Գ. Գոնե տոնի կապակցությամբ թողեին խեղճ կենդանիները մի քիչ հանգստանան, ասում են արդեն գիշերն էլ են շոու կազմակերպում: Տխուրա...

----------


## Gayusha

Կարծում եմ դելֆինների համար բավականին հարմարավետ պայմաններ են ստեղծված: Երեխաների համարել մեծ ուրախություն է: Ես այցելել եմ դելֆինարիումը իմ 9 տարեկան աղրնակի հետ: ՀԱվատացեք որ և բալիկս ր ես մեծ բավականություն ստացանք, շատ գեղեցիկ ներկայացում եր:

----------

Աթեիստ (12.08.2011)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Փակվեց 
http://m.1in.am/arm/armenia_society_166184.html

----------

Moonwalker (06.03.2013), Valentina (06.03.2013), Տրիբուն (06.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Փակվեց 
> http://m.1in.am/arm/armenia_society_166184.html


Ուռռռաաաաա .. հերթական տխմար, գեղցի ու հակաէկոլոգիական պռոյեկտը գոնե ինքը իրանով փակվեց:

----------

Varzor (06.03.2013), Ձայնալար (06.03.2013), Ներսես_AM (06.03.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Թու՜, Կորյունին ուզում էի մի անգամ էլ տանել, էն անգամ շատ փոքր էր։

----------

keyboard (06.03.2013)

----------


## ԱնԱիդա

ափսոս…  :Sad:

----------

keyboard (06.03.2013), Աթեիստ (06.03.2013)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Կյանքը ցույց տվեց, որ ես շատ ավելի պրակտիկ էի էս հարցում, քան նրանք, ովքեր բանավիճում էին ինձ հետ թեմայում:   Ափսոս, որ դելֆինների "մաշկի" վրա էր պետք ստուգել էն, ինչ ցիվիլ երկրներում բոլորի համար ակնհայտ ա:

----------

CactuSoul (23.07.2013), My World My Space (23.07.2013), Ձայնալար (23.07.2013), Տրիբուն (21.07.2013)

----------


## My World My Space

բա սրանց սայթը  :Jpit: 

դելֆ.jpg

----------

CactuSoul (23.07.2013), Moonwalker (23.07.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (23.07.2013), Valentina (23.07.2013), Աթեիստ (23.07.2013), Նաիրուհի (23.07.2013)

----------

